# Please help me!!! Dreamer is having a pelvic nerve lock



## rockin r

I have called the vet, to much detail to go into...But vet believes the foal in on the pelvic nerve This mare is exhausted, the has the flu and can't come. I am scared to death! she is on cam unless things go way wrong. Anyone!!! Please call this # if you have any experiance in this....405-638-0687

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm


----------



## RJRMINIS

Oh my, I have never seen this..........Prayers for you & your mare.........hopefully someone has some experience with this........


----------



## Gena

I'm so sorry. I have no experience with this. I hope you are able to get help soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. HUGS


----------



## dgrminis

Sorry cant help but I have been watching her on the cam....

Wishing the best of luck


----------



## crponies

Poor girl! I hope she foals safely soon and get that foal off of that nerve.


----------



## rockin r

I just came in from the barn to get the theromometer...I tried tro check her and she is tight, she usually has labor for approx. 3 hours before she gets down to bussiness. Please pray for her and her foal....


----------



## Miniv

Have you spoken to the vet by phone about massaging the mare's spine, and also massaging her belly while she's eating? This may encourage the foal to move naturally and release some pressure. Ask you vet what he or she thinks. I personally have no experience with this, so I'm just going with my "gut" here.


----------



## Bonny

I have never heard of this, sure hope she foals safely! Sending prayers!

Is this nerve kind of paralyzing her back legs or causing her pain?


----------



## Connie P

Theresa,

I agree with Maryann - try to massage her spine a bit . Hang in there - you are doing a good job! I am praying for her and you.


----------



## Bonny

I have to say its times like these that you can truly see how kind some people really are.

I am in tears watching her care for this mare. I pray everything works out for her.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

I have no experience with this but it breaks my heart Prayers being said as I write for you and your mare.


----------



## eagles ring farm

is your vet at least able to watch her on marestare online

and make anymore suggestions from what she sees

just a suggestion

praying all will be fine with her

edited : please consult with your vet first but might it help to roll her on her other side

by way of her back I have no experience with this at all just a thought

possibly the foal will shift a little???


----------



## crponies

It looks like she has lots of help now. They have her on her feet.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Praying for your mare that everything turns out just fine. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## albahurst

Hang in there- prayers to you and your mare!

Peggy


----------



## MiniforFaith

Sending prayers for you, your mare and the foal. She looks to be in so much discomfort



Is there any other vets to call, or is someone on here the forum close to her to help






I have never had a foal, so I can't help that way, but I pray all of our prayers help


----------



## REO

Me and the hubby just got home from there. (We were the extra help) We massaged her quite a bit. She got up and we helped her take some steps. I hope she'll be ok now. She has a lot of pain walking still. Theresa knows I'm here if she needs me.

{{{hugs}}} to Theresa & Momma mare.


----------



## jrae

Just checked in on them....sending prayers your way!


----------



## Gena

I didn't know that was you Robin, thats wonderful you are able to be there for them! I have been watching tonight hoping their mare would improve. They are so good with her, I pray she will be ok


----------



## REO

Theresa and Art are wonderful people and I'm so glad they're our friends!

She's there for me and she knows I'm there for her.

Momma is such a nice mare


----------



## wendi leigh

Does anybody know another vet near her?? I feel so badly that there is nothing to do to help...


----------



## kaykay

Im up watching my mare on cam. Looks like shes in labor. Im praying hard for you! do you guys have anything you can make a slant board with to put under her? Gravity would help. I so wish you could get a vet there


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

Its 350am here. JUst read the thread. God bless this mare and baby!

Robin


----------



## RJRMINIS

Just checking back in, not sure if you did, but would banamine help her any? If it is the foal, hopefully she will deliver and all will be well. PRAYERS







I know you must be exhausted, Hang in there.


----------



## Jill

Praying everything will be okay!!!


----------



## Connie P

As I'm talking to Theresa on the phone - IN WALKS AN ANGEL.



Bless your heart Robin. HERE'S TO GOOD FRIENDS!



I am so glad that you could be there for Theresa.








Theresa if you need to talk I am still here - haven't gone anywhere. I am still praying for you and your mare.






I'm glad to see her on her feet this morning.

Hopefully your vet can get out this a.m. - update when you get a chance. HUGS TO YOU!!!


----------



## kaykay

I could have sworn she was having contractions when I watched her at 3 am. Maybe they stopped?? Sending more prayers to you!!!


----------



## AngieA

Bless her heart she and her mare are just wiped out...prayers being said...


----------



## Connie Ballard

God love her....Hey...what about applying warm towels or one of those microwave bean bags that you heat lightly and stays warm for good bit of time. Just thinking we use them for pinched nerves in my neck and it does help relax muscle mass....then do deep tissue massage...which I know you've been doing.

Good luck guys...know you are doing everything you can...God Bless!!!


----------



## Kathy2m

Sending good thoughts your way for a safe foaling.......Kathy


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

anything yet??


----------



## MiniforFaith

May God bless you both. From what I can tell she is laying there with the mare(or someone is)..Just pulled the blanket over both of them.. Isn't there something that can be done??



I have no experience but I just feel for that poor mare and her..Please let her foal soon, with a healthy foal!!


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Looks like she is resting - hope that will help her. Prayers going out to you both.[/SIZE]

Barbie


----------



## Bonny

She seems better this am. I sure hope so. I checked in all night. I feel badly for her and the owners!

Anyone know when her due date is?


----------



## bingo

I can't see the camera but if the mare is laying flat you will want to prop her up with hay bales or something so that she is in the prone position. You will also want to gently turn her over so she is changing sides again being prone often.

This is assuming that she cannot get up on her own. It is much better for the horses system to function if they are prone rather then being flat out for any length of time.


----------



## Mona

I am so sorry you guys are going through this with your beloved mare. I was watching last night for awhile, and was hoping things would be better this morning, and checked in to find her laying there covered up, so I figured things were not real good for her. I am praying that she will be OK!!


----------



## Bonny

Oh man, she is back down. Gosh.


----------



## spellcasterminis

I must say this scares the day lights out of me. I can't see the web cam, so I don't know what is going on. I had a friend lose a mare and foal just a few weeks ago. Similar sounding situation....

She was going out checking on the mare, found her down and thought cool here we go. Well the mare couldn't get up so she called her vet. He was out on another farm foaling out a mare. When he still hadn't arrived a few hours later, she called him back to remind him to GET THERE. The mare didn't seem in pain, she just couldn't get up. Suddenly she started screaming and thrashing then dropped over dead. The vet arrived about 10mins later. He figured the foal was turning and started tearing the uteres away from the cervical rim. Figured this had caused the mare to be unable to get up, due to the nerves running right through there. Then it turned some more ripping away and the mare bleeding out almost instantly.

I hope this is NOT the case with your mare and we will hear good news soon!


----------



## AngieA

Please lets just send prayers and enter ideas that may help these people and this mare...They can't cope at this time with any neg. or scary thoughts, I know it is not ment to scare or upset anyone and done with kindness and worry....but.... they are scared and worried and have had no sleep, are just trying to get thru this...Thank You...of course this is jmo Thanks Angie


----------



## Basketmiss

I have been watching this all morning and am so worried for them. I hope it works out and I am sending prayers.. Good thoughts everyone and maybe we can all help this be a good outcome...


----------



## Miniv

I'm unable to get into any CAMS so haven't been able to see what's happening....... Please update whenever you can......I'm praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## rockin r

I don't have much time as I need to get back to my mare. It was a very long night. I slept in the stall with her with blankets over us, it was very cold! She shook all night long. And yes she was in stage 1-2 labor and she just quit! She is able to get up on her own with some assistance, but last night she could not stand at all. The good news is I have a Vet coming in about 45-1 hr.










I am sorry that I have not replyed toanyone but I have not left my mare, she seems more at ease when I am with her. Thank you to everyone who prayed for her and her baby, keep them coming, she is going to need them. The vet did not seem to optimistic on her outcome, but wanted to wait and see her first. You can reach me in the barn on this #405-638-0687, because I won't be back to the comp to update for awhile. Robin, Connie and Peggy, I don't know how I would have made it thru this without your calls and your visit to calm me down, forever grateful...Theresa


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Theresa-[/SIZE]

Sending prayers your way for you and your mare. I don't know either you or your mare, but it sure is hard watching you watching and loving her.

I wish you both the best! Hopefully the vet will have some good news.

Barbie


----------



## MountainMeadows

I am wondering if it would be possible to have her taken to surgery and have a c-section performed, hopefully save the foal, less stress on the mare. I know the trailer ride won't be comfortable for her, but maybe the vet could give her a morphine injection that would help relieve the pain for the duration of the ride. A scheduled surgery would be very safe, clean and more than likely your mare would recover and be able to still retain her reproductivity.

I too had tears watching your loving hands massaging your poor mare last night - I am sure that you are very worried and scared -- my prayers for a good outcome for your precious little mare.

Hugs (((( )))

Stacy


----------



## Sue_C.

There HAS to be another Vet...somewhere!!! (I cannot _imagine_ my Vet being sick enough to let this go on this long.)

Sounds like she should have a c-section, and get that mare out of this constant stress and pain...I would be afraid of permanent damage to these nerves after being pinched-off this long. I know you don't want to hear the "bad" of it...but it is a fact that it could happen.

Hope to read of a good outcome to all of this.


----------



## MountainMeadows

Theresa - sorry I lost -you. My home number is (425) 788-5184, Cell (206) 979-0505 and direct at work (425) 527-0057.

Dr Huber at Oregon State University is the surgeon who performed Rose's surgery - I will be thinking about you and your mare --

Hugs ((( ))))

Stac


----------



## kaykay

Sending even more prayers for all of you. I have been checking in and thinking about you all day

Kay


----------



## MBhorses

my heart goes out to your and your mare.

you and your mare will be in our prayers

keep us posted.


----------



## RainSong

I was watching last night- I was so hoping she'd stay up one of those times





She was down when I was to bed, but there i was praying she'd be up and maybe foaled by the time I got up. I'm praying for you guys!


----------



## whitney

Would an electric heating pad applied to the area help? If there is swelling, ice packs? I wonder if the vet could give you a muscle relaxer for her? If you can't get ahold of your vet call the state vet college they will help you. Prayers being sent.


----------



## Connie P

The vet has arrived now YAY! If everyone could please continue to pray for Theresa and her mare that would be so wonderful.


----------



## Gena

Bless their hearts, we are praying


----------



## hairicane

I just read your post. Praying u get a positive out come for both mare and baby.


----------



## A Yankee In NC

I have had you on my mind all mornng as I was working. I couldn't wait to get home to see if anyhting positive has happened.

I see that you have a vet there...

Best wishes for you, your mare and her foal.


----------



## Magic

Sending prayers for your mare!!!


----------



## kaykay

my heart is breaking for them. It doesnt look like they got good news.








cam is off. I am just bawling here.


----------



## Matt73




----------



## mininik

The camera went black. I hope an update is posted soon, this is heartwrenching...


----------



## Dairygirl

I lost the camera, Wonder if they shut it off? I feel so sorry for her. I want to cry right along with her.

I sure hope something can be done.


----------



## RainSong

I saw she was up... I was hoping everything would be okay


----------



## Connie P

Theresa,

I'm assuming since the cam went out that you did not receive good news. Please call anytime you need to talk. I am here for you. I am crying right along with you! BIG HUGS!!! You are the BEST horsey mom! XXXOOO


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Doesn't look good - I am so sad for them!!![/SIZE]

Barbie


----------



## Contessa

I think thsy shut the camera off-this is just too sad


----------



## DrivinTime

Camera is back on!

Hoping for a good outcome with prayers and all fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## faithfarm

I just spoke with her, they shut off the camera for a private moment.

Theresa, if you have any questions about the things I mentioned to check, call me #251-408-0980

Rick


----------



## RainSong

DrivinTime said:


> Camera is back on!
> 
> Hoping for a good outcome with prayers and all fingers and toes crossed!


me too!!


----------



## Connie P

OH THANK GOD - I am praying so hard for a good outcome for this mare. Gosh I burst right into tears when that cam went down. Theresa - I'm still praying with everything I have.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Continued prayers from here I have watched off and on all night and these are some of the best horsie lovers I have ever seen. Please let their mare be OK and baby too. They deserve it.


----------



## whitney

Nope I'm holding on to HOPE here that mare looks to good to be put down.

If its a pinched nerve I thought it would affect both back legs not just the right rear?

Looks like she has an EXCELLENT support network.

THERESA YOU HAVE A BUNCH OF MORAL SUPPORT RIGHT HERE, STAY STRONG!


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Maybe it is wishful thinking, but she looks a little better to me. Please God, let her be ok. You can tell her family loves her so much.[/SIZE]

Barbie


----------



## RainSong

whitney said:


> Nope I'm holding on to HOPE here that mare looks to good to be put down.
> 
> If its a pinched nerve I thought it would affect both back legs not just the right rear?
> 
> Looks like she has an EXCELLENT support network.
> 
> THERESA YOU HAVE A BUNCH OF MORAL SUPPORT RIGHT HERE, STAY STRONG!


I don't know how it works in horses- but I know if it's akin to sciatica in people, one leg/hip can be affected. Ooooh the vet is still there!

Come on Momma! Show 'em you can do it!!


----------



## Miniv

PLEASE FOLKS! Continue to Update for some of us who cannot get the CAM !!!


----------



## mininik

Miniv - The vet is working inside the mare now... perhaps trying to reposition or get the foal out?

He's out now. Glove is off. They're talking...


----------



## RainSong

I think maybe it was an ultrasound they just did?

Momma Mare is up, but she hasn't moved around much.

________

Now the vet is getting onto his toolbox of stuff while they talk outside the stall O.O


----------



## Miniv

Thanks for the Info..........I pray the vet is giving GOOD news!


----------



## RainSong

And now the vet is giving a shot of something *prays*


----------



## Jill

There are SO MANY people praying for a good outcome!!!


----------



## spellcasterminis

What is the web site to watch everything going on?


----------



## RainSong

spellcasterminis said:


> What is the web site to watch everything going on?


http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm


----------



## spellcasterminis

I can't get the player to load, any new news?


----------



## mininik

Just the mare in the stall now, but they're nearby...

She looks uncomfortable, but is eating some hay...


----------



## RainSong

spellcasterminis said:


> I can't get the player to load, any new news?


Try checking ... i think it's marestare.com? They have help pages to try to fix it so the cams will load.

So far no news. Everyone has left the stall, and Momma mare edged over to eat. Still really hasn't moved much, even though they've been leaving the stall door open.


----------



## whitney

I have sciatica my PT has a stretch I can do to unpinch it immediately, it usually affects both my legs however my right more than my left.

I wonder if an equine chiropractor could help?

Mare just doesn't want to put weight on that leg, seems like a muscle relaxer would help to relieve pain so she could move and maybe free up that nerve?

She really wants to move forward and is eating her hay.

Rainsong: My PT had me sit up and cross my right over my left above the knee and then raise my left leg to bend at the knee. Have NO idea how you would get the same effect in a horse but I bet a equine chiropractor would know.

Not sure where Gary Fleur is right now but he adjusted my horses when he did teeth and did a fantastic job at both.

You can tell that mare is TIRED of standing in one place! Did you see her paw like I'm peeved why doesn't that leg work? I wonder if they gave her a Cortizone‏ shot?


----------



## kaykay

I suspect they are letting the shot take effect before they go in again. Sending more prayers!


----------



## RainSong

whitney said:


> I have sciatica my PT has a stretch I can do to unpinch it immediately, it usually affects both my legs however my right more than my left.


I have it too- but it very rarely affects my left. It's absolutely AWFUL in my right though o.o PT helped a lot when I could get it.

_________________-

Looks like the vet is writing a prescrip. or directions?

Momma mare is getting a bit antsy too off and on. She did hesitantly move that back foot forward to move, but then moved it back to where it had been. She hasn't gone back down though, she's eating, she's alert...

______________________

Oh! I think REO may be there now?! I could be wrong too  - Naw, I don't think it was her I saw.


----------



## mininik

Does anyone know why this mare hasn't been loaded up and taken in for emergency treatment? I've been watching since last night. I can't imagine the pain and distress she must be in. I'm not being critical, just curious.


----------



## Charlotte

My prayers are added to everyon elses for this beautiful little mare and her human family.

Charlotte


----------



## Basketmiss

Oh I hope something is gonna be done for her. I wondered about the C section too??

I am so on edge watching and waiting and praying it goes well for them...

Mama is swaying back and forth alittle, eating alittle.

Her backend is off as she kinda pivots alittle her front legs and doesnt really move her back legs. I;m sure the nerve thing is wearing on her...

Mama bobs her head up and down too., they are outside the stall now watching her...


----------



## bonloubri

All I can say is


----------



## whitney

Its not a patella injury is it?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams

I wonder if they gave her oxytocin to help contractions. She looks awfully uncomfy... prayer here, too.

Lucy


----------



## Basketmiss

Shes now back down again laying very still


----------



## RainSong

She just laid down again.

It seems she's ok in one back leg but doesn't trust/feel well in the other?? It's just sorta stiff, not really moving unless she swings it forward? Or am I just seeing things...


----------



## Basketmiss

I agree she isnt moving the one back leg at all...She does move her head around sometimes...


----------



## whitney

I think she has pain in both back legs. She needs at least one pain free back leg to stay upright and a horse stays upright unless they cannot. So I think its effecting both legs.


----------



## BlueStar

Sending more prayers their way. Hoping for the best. Seems like maybe they decided to induce some contractions as she is kind of acting like a mare starting labor. Head tossing a bit, biting/looking at her back-end and sides, tail swishing. Just trying to get the foal delivered.

Keep the prayers coming everyone.


----------



## Basketmiss

She does keep looking back at her butt or back legs...Now she layed her face down, seems more relaxed..


----------



## Magic

Really looking forward to an update on her, I sure hope she's going to be ok!!


----------



## RainSong

whitney said:


> I think she has pain in both back legs. She needs at least one pain free back leg to stay upright and a horse stays upright unless they cannot. So I think its effecting both legs.


Yeah- I think it's pain in the backend, period, but one leg seems worse.


----------



## Connie P

Just got off the phone with Theresa again - Vet is pretty certain this is a dislocated hip - they are having a chiropractor come and take a look at her. Continued prayers please. Just wanted to update all that are watching so closely. You all are so wonderful. Theresa needs the support. I feel so bad for her.

I did ask her permission to post this as I sure wouldn't do that without her ok.

HUGS THERESA!!


----------



## Basketmiss

Connie P said:


> Just got off the phone with Theresa again - Vet is pretty certain this is a dislocated hip - they are having a chiropractor come and take a look at her. Continued prayers please. Just wanted to update all that are watching so closely. You all are so wonderful. Theresa needs the support. I feel so bad for her.


Connie, thanks for the update. I cant stop watching and crying for this to turn out good...


----------



## whitney

Looks like maybe the vet has left? I don't see his yellow vet box at the bottom right of the screen anymore?

I wonder if Gary Fluer is by her now?

In a way this is good news if they can get that hip back in she'll be sore but OK.


----------



## Magic

Thanks so much, Connie! That POOR mare, OUCH! I sure hope the chiropractor can help, still sending prayers!


----------



## Basketmiss

I want to ((HUG))) them all up....


----------



## kaykay

did they say anything about getting the foal out?? They look so exhausted. We are all pulling for you!!


----------



## whitney

If it was dislocated wouldn't it just hang and she wouldn't be able to move it? She is able to move it forward but just not able to put weight on it?

Too bad he didn't have a portable xray machine.


----------



## Basketmiss

kaykay said:


> did they say anything about getting the foal out?? They look so exhausted. We are all pulling for you!!


Kay I agree, they do look so tired and spent...

I keep praying for something good to happen, maybe the chiro can put her back in place.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Continued prayers that the chiropracter can help and that this still could have a good outcome for this most caring family. It is so obvious just how much this mare is loved.


----------



## whitney

I think the foal is better off inside where the food supply is readily available until they get the mare standing solid.


----------



## Connie P

When I spoke to Theresa the foal was stable.


----------



## tagalong

> If it was dislocated wouldn't it just hang and she wouldn't be able to move it? She is able to move it forward but just not able to put weight on it?


Not necessarily - we had a mare dislocate her hip somehow in the comfort and safety of her stall about 6(?) weeks ago (verified with portable x-ray) - she could move that leg forward and sideways a bit but not put weight on it... she could not lay down - or was afraid to in case she could not get up again... she was in so much pain.

_*sigh*_

*(((HUGS)))* and prayers for all involved here... and hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## dreammountainminis

I have been following all night and most of today ,I pray for them and the mare u can definatley tell she is very devoted and loves her horses ...I pray for all to be better soon so the all can get some very much needed rest..


----------



## Mona

Sending contiued prayers. I hope they can help your sweet mare! You guys have gone through so much emotional turmoil over the last 24 hours!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## miniaddiction

Oh my word, Im praying so hard...I cant see the cam either.


----------



## Basketmiss

miniaddiction said:


> Oh my word, Im praying so hard...I cant see the cam either.


Mama is just laying quietly right now...


----------



## palamino98

Hi There. I am from Barrel Horse World website.

Just wanted to let you guys know we have been watching this little mare since 10:00 last night. There are already at least 28 pages of threads on this mare/foal.

Many prayers are going up for this little lady and her baby.

The live cam is awesome and we are all tied in knots hoping that she will be OK.

So happy she is resting now. But we will be watching and praying for her.


----------



## Basketmiss

Theresa just came in and put a blanket on Mama and is just loving on her, it hurts to watch






Come on all our forum prayers, lets make some good happen for this sweet Mama and her devoted family...


----------



## MiniforFaith

To watch her, I feel so helpless.. I wish there was something more that can been done. She is in there with her know and is crying... I feel so bad.. Please help this little mare, God..


----------



## Gena

My heart just breaks for you, you must be exhausted. I pray the Chiro can put your mares hip back in place and all will be ok and you are able to get some rest soon ((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## Miniv

I've had to go out and do chores and keep checking in on here...........Thank you all so much for posting updates for those of us that can't watch what is happening. I feel so badly for the little mare who must be in major pain, AND her exhausted humans.

With the number of people sending prayers and positive thought involved here and on Palomino's site, this little girl just HAS to end up SAFE!!!!


----------



## CheyAut

She's standing and eating... and I continue to pray for her!

Jessi


----------



## carlenehorse

Theresa your little mare and her foal are in my prayers. I hope she and the foal will be ok.

Carlene


----------



## hrselady

I have been watching since last night but haven't posted for there are no words!! Everyone involved with this little mare is in my prayers and my thoughts. I do hope she and the baby are going to be ok!! I also hope the devoted "parents" are able to get sleep soon!! I know they have to be exhausted!!


----------



## qtrrae

I just now had a chance to read this thread - Lots of HUGS and PRAYERS for Dreamer - What a precious little mare - she is trying so hard to keep standing up.


----------



## shelia

I had to leave for a bit and am now back. Did the chiropracter show up yet? I see she is laying on her other side now. is it a good sign that laying on the locked side doesn't seem to be causing any pain? She seemed to be in pretty good spirits when she was standing. She seemed frustrated that she couldn't get her leg to move and getting a little worn out from trying? (at least that's what I am hoping for.)

Shelia B.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

I wondered that too has the chiropracter been there? I watched until I had to go do chores but may have missed him/ her. Continued prayers!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

St. Anthony lover of all God's creatures please lay your loving hands on this little mare and heal her in the name of Jesus our Lord. Please Lord lift these special people up and give them the strength to get through this trying time.Please Lord answer this special prayer.

Thanks to all that have kept the forum updated.

I love chiros and I hope they get there soon to help this little girl.

Mary


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

St. Anthony lover of all God's creatures please lay your loving hands on this little mare and heal her in the name of Jesus our Lord. Please Lord lift these special people up and give them the strength to get through this trying time.Please Lord answer this special prayer.

Now that is odd I didn't hit this to post twice but I will just leave the prayer and just add one more.

Thank you Lord for lifting these loving people and healing their lovely little mare and keeping her baby safe and sound till it is due to come into this world. I ask you to relieve this mares pain and let her stand on all four feet.


----------



## Robin1

I have been watching on and off since 4 a.m. here in AZ. My hopes and prayers go out to the mare, foal, and owners that everything comes out alright.

Robin


----------



## barnbum

I'm adding mine!!


----------



## Bonny

Thereasa and family, Y'all are in our prayers along with the little mare and foal!

Yall are the best horsey parents!


----------



## garyo

Having just lost our beautiful mare and two babies you will never know how much we are praying for you and your beautiful girl.

Gary & Ruth Owen

Stardust Acres


----------



## wildoak

Poor little mare - and her exhausted family. Continued prayers here for a good ending to all this. You guys have really gone the extra mile for her.






Jan


----------



## lvponies

My thoughts and prayers are with you!!



{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Cheryl ~ MN

Hugs and prayers being sent your way for all to be well, Theresa & Dreamer. I have been watching Dreamer for weeks now and she sure has captured my heart.

Cheryl

www.wefoal.com


----------



## wendi leigh

Where is that chiropractor already, don't they know Dreamer is waiting on them.... I sure hope they get there soon and can help get her hip back in place. At least she seems to be resting comfortably now as long as Theresa is with her. Hoping that shot from the vet eased her discomfort.


----------



## Erica

Hang in there, were pulling for you





Linda K


----------



## Robin1

I'm sorry when I called a few minutes ago, I wasn't thinking to tell you who I was. When Dream tried to get up and went down her head was so close to that wall I was worried she would try again and whack her head. I know you guys are tired and you are doing a wonderful job with her. I really pray that all goes well for all of you.

Robin


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Poor Dreamer and her devoted family.



We're all praying for her relief and recovery.


----------



## muffntuf

She is laying down right now with her back to the wall. has anyone seen the chiro? Or a vet


----------



## Brandi*

arghhhh.... I keep checking and hoping for good news but keep getting bad news




!!!!!!! I am praying for her. Hang in there!


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Just wanted you to know that I've been watching, praying and holding my breath for you since last night. It's hard to know the "right" thing to say so decided that I would just let you know that I'm keeping you, Dream, and her baby in my thoughts and prayers.

HUGS, you're a wonderful horsey Momma!





Jodi


----------



## REO

Karrel & I went over there again just a little while ago. The large lady in the bk shirt was me.

I wanted to watch the mare to let Theresa go take a nap but her husband came home.

The news isn't good.

She is not in labor. She is very relaxed. She LIKES Theresa to be with her & loves to lay with her head in Theresa's lap. Some at another forum wonder why the lady doesn't leave the mare alone. It is because the mare likes her "mom" with her and because if she gets up by herself, she might fall. I've been there twice and I know and saw with my own eyes.

The vet WAS there. He felt everything. Ligaments and all are where they should be. Her hip is out of joint. Yesterday they were cleaning her stall while she was outside (within sight) and they heard her scream! They ran out and found her down. The wind was SO bad yesterday that it blew our little barn away. Could have been the wind that made her turn and caused her hip to pop out? No one knows.

The vet has called and called the equine chiropractor (who is local) to come, but she is out of town. The vet has given Momma heavy pain killer and she is eating, resting, pooping, etc. She will be kept that way until the Chiro can see her. The chiro is her hope right now. And she will come as soon as she can.

I took pics of Momma with her head in Theresa's lap but MSN blocked them from me. If she sends them to me again, I'll post them so you can see how much the mare LOVES her mom being there to comfort her.

Please send more prayers. From what the vet said, it sounded life or death as things stand right now.

Theresa thanks you ALL so much for your prayers and caring so much!


----------



## nootka

Thanks, REO, for the update, and thank you for being there...my thoughts are with them that they can get her to feeling fine again.

Liz


----------



## Debd

I have been watching since early this morning. Can't seem to pull myself away for more than a few minutes. You are truly remarkable and are doing everything possible for this beautiful mare. You have so many people praying for you and Dreamer. I will continue to watch and keep the faith.


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Reo, I am so glad you are close enough to go over there. You can tell Dreamer is happy when Theresa is there. My prayers continue for Dreamer and family.[/SIZE]

I hope the Chiro is not out of town for long - that sweet mare sure needs her. I'm just glad the vet was able to give her some relief.

Barbie


----------



## Miniv

Many thanks for the update......... If the horse is comforted by her "mom's" presence, no one should question. There are so many Outsiders looking in who don't know what is going on, and are guessing.......and of course, worrying. Will pray that the chiropractor can get to Dreamer ASAP. (Wish there was another chiro in the area!)


----------



## eagles ring farm

prayers for your sweet little mare and her loving family

and to Reo and her husband for standing by to support you, as well as the forum members so caring


----------



## Leeana

Im late getting to this but god be with you and your mare, i just tuned into the cam and see you comforting her in the stall, i pray everything goes over easy for mare and foal


----------



## barnbum

Someone is judging this owner for staying with her mare? Why am I not surprised? If I was them, I might turn the camrera off to avoid those issues. I admire them for leaving it on--most likely they're thinking of everyone who wants to watch and pray and support Dreamer. I would guess every one of our horses would be more content/relaxed if we were present, in a similar situation.

We can keep the prayers flowing.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Thoughts and prayers headed your way.









.. Wish I was closer to lend a hand


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Thanks Robin for the update though its not what we wished it could be. No one who has watched since last night could fault this owner for her vigilence and care. Its so easy to judge when you are not the person sitting in the stall with your best friend worried that you might lose them. Continued prayers for this mare her unborn foal and this family who love them both. Also God bless you Robin for going to her aid as it seems a lonely road when you are the one sitting there.


----------



## Gena

Thanks for the update Robin and for going over there to give them support. As always you have a BIG heart and I'm sure they are comforted by your friendship and support! I pray the Chiro will be back in town soon, I feel so bad she is out of town and you have to wait. You are both so good with your mare and she is blessed to be loved by you! (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Whitestar

I just wanted to add that if it is a hip out of place, dont give up on her. Remember these are miniatures, not riding horses & dont let a vet that is use to full size horses tell you that a horse with a dislocated hip cant survive. I too had a mini mare that was in foal dislocate her hip. We dont know how she did it either, turned wrong playing perhaps. We gave her banamine for the pain & had to help her up ( put a halter on her & pull) for months. But she went on to have a foal & do well. Her leg was always stiff & it was a bit hard to cut her hooves unless she had a wall to lean on, & even though a number of area vets told me to put her down she didnt give up so I didnt give up on her. Within a year she was out running in the pasture & you couldnt tell anything was wrong unless you really looked. I hope the same good outcome for you.


----------



## Riverdance

I just got on and read this thread. I am so sorry to read what you and your mare are going through. I hope that the chiropractor comes soon to help your mare out, and bless you for taking such good care of her.

My heart and thought are with you.


----------



## wendi leigh

I found a website listing the following people as being certified in animal chiropractic care by the American Veterinary Chiropractic Association, and located in OK. I hate to call Theresa with everything going on, but if somebody that knows her would want to call and ask, does she want to keep waiting for the local chiro, or would she want somebody to try to find somebody that may be able to come out sooner. It's only 9pm in OK, I'd start calling and emailing now if she'd want us to!

Robin - you're the closest, are any of these towns nearby???

Lanny Stanley DC Pauls Valley OK 405-238-3709 [email protected]

Willa Duree DC Shawnee OK 405-275-6363 www.doctorduree.com

Rebecca Coleman DVM Stillwater OK 405-624-8622

Gary Marr DC Lexington OK 405-872-7272

William Schmidt DC Eastern OK OK 501-321-9081 [email protected]

Robert Wolff DC Durant OK 580-931-3343 [email protected]

Russell Cox DC Owasso OK 918-272-9400

Gene Bledsoe DC Bristow OK 918-367-9600 [email protected]

Jody Barkley DC Skiatook OK 918-396-1969 [email protected]

Elise Reed DC Tahlequah OK 918-431-2463

Brett Wessel DC Okemah OK 918-623-0613 [email protected]

Justin Campbell DC Morris OK 918-733-1351 [email protected]


----------



## bcody

I have been watching and praying all day. Dreamer is up, I hope she stays that way and continued prayers for all. You are a GREAT horse mom.


----------



## barnbum

Aww--it looks like if they can't take Dreamer into the house, they're going to bring the house to the barn.














There's a lot of love there in a barn in OK.


----------



## Basketmiss

barnbum said:


> Aww--it looks like if they can't take Dreamer into the house, they're going to bring the house to the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of love there in a barn in OK.


Yes I see her setting up her cot to sleep... Not that she will get much I'm sure..

Thanks Reo for helping when you can, I sure wish I was closer and could help do anything!

I would be right there with her just as Theresa is, her mare needs her and Theresa needs to be with Dreamer...

More prayers and (((hUGS))) coming your way...


----------



## Bonny

Thanks for the updates!

Bless Theresas heart she is an awesome mom!


----------



## REO

I hope Theresa is reading this, the info. But I'll tell her what you said too!

If you all could see how this mare moves her ears to hear where Theresa is when she's not sitting in there, how she looks for her, how she isn't relaxed and cozy unless Theresa is being her pillow...........

I couldn't catch it closer, but I took this pic today. Here is Dreamer with her head resting in her mom's lap!


----------



## RJRMINIS

Prayers still coming your way, I am in tears watching you with her, I can tell how much you love her, and she you.......I am sure you are exhausted worrying, I pray something can be figured out to help her. Hang in there.


----------



## Connie P

That is a precious photo Robin. Thanks for sharing. I am so glad that you live close to Theresa. You are such a good friend!


----------



## MiniforFaith

Thanks so much for keeping us up to date with Dreamer, Robin. I have been watching that poor mare all day. I am sorry, but I just have to say something. It is bothering me that someone said something about her being in there with Dreamer. If that was my mare, i would be doing the same thing. She doesn't want her to be alone. And you can tell that Dreamer WANTS her there.. She is giving Dreamer the love and attention she needs right now.. This shows Dreamer that she is there for her and wants her to fight.. Just sad that someone could be so judgemental..

Now, about her hip. I still feel like I am a newbie.(I have owned my mini's for two years on the 9th of this month) Can this be life or death for her? Like someone else said, she isn't a race horse. I know they need all of their legs, but would she really need that terrible fate if they can't get it back in? I know it is painful.. I guess I am just wondering if a different vet, if the chiro can't do it, if a vet can do something to help. Are they close to any big vet hospital? I just wish there was more that they could do.. If they need anything-- like more funds for the help, I know we all could just pitch in a little it will all add up fast.. I know it would be hard on us if we were to get hit with a huge vet bill right now(Hubby might be loosing his job).. But that is just something I am just trying to throw out there.. I wish I was closer--even though I have never dealt with this, I would be there for support.. But we all are here via the web for the both of them..(or the three, the foal, too) Please someone from above help Dreamer, the foal and her human family






When I went to do chores tonight, I was talking to my three, and praying to God to help.. I know my mini's think i lost it, but, I know that prayers work.. Just have to keep praying..


----------



## Robin1

Anybody watching should be able to tell that Dreamer is happier with Theresa there. When she left once, Dream started to try and get up. She watches and listens for her.

I don't know about some people but I know my animals want me there when there is something wrong.

Continued prayers coming.

Robin


----------



## yellerroseintx

what an amazing flow of energy this forum has..I can feel it as I read each post..as if one by one our thoughts and prayers join together and surround this moment in time....this lovely creature and the one who loves her so..such an amazing energy...such a powerful force....so much love

Bless this little mare and those who keep her safe...give them strength..


----------



## Miniv

Robin, thank you for posting the photo. It gives some of us a special perspective of what others are able to see. Little Dreamer must be so comforted to have her human "mom" staying by her through all of this.


----------



## miniaddiction

Robin thanks so much for the photo and for being there for Theresa when most of us are so far away.

Im still praying Theresa, I cant watch the cam, but I am so hoping for a good outcome from all of this.

You must be so exhausted..how lucky this wee mare is to have you and Art as owners.


----------



## AnnaC

Everytime I can get on the computer, I check in here to catch the latest news. Have been praying all the way along for a successful outcome for this brave little mare and her wonderfully amazing family. We all know prayers can make miracles.

Where is that chiro? Surely, today, someone can come and help this little lady?

Thank you Robin for that beautiful picture, it moved me to tears.

Anna


----------



## dreammountainminis

Continued Prayers from all of us here at dreammountainmini's ,we are up with you again tonight my mare is real close to foaling ..I hope and pray for dreamer her foal and theresa ..The love shown between the two is truely amazing ,theresa left the stall and dreamer is up within minutes looking for her..


----------



## Sue S

Sending lots of prayers for theresa and Dreamer in hopes that they will help this little one, I know if it was one of mine I would be doing the same thing as Theresa, I would be there with my mare, Its comforting for Dreamer to have Theresa there, Wish there was a vet there to help. Thank you Robin for posting the pic.


----------



## LC Farm

I'm so happy so see your mare up this morning. I couldn't sleep so had to see how things are going for you. We are wishing you all the best with your mare. You a a GREAT mom to stay with your little girl,


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Continued prayers this morning hoping someone can help Dreamers pain and yours todayTheresa. Please God touch this little mare and hold her in your hand along with her loving owner. I know our combined prayers and good wishes cant hurt.


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Prayers continuing for Dreamer - I certainly hope today is a better day.[/SIZE]

Barbie


----------



## Candice

Oh My, Please know that you and your mare are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs!!!!


----------



## MBennettp

I tried to call and can't get through but if anyone talks to Theresa, please tell her that if they want the equine chiro in Shawnee and the chiro will make the trip but doesn't want to drive that far, I will be glad to go get her and bring her. Robin has my cell number, just call me and I will do anything I can.

Mary


----------



## MBennettp

I just talked with Theresa and she wanted me to thank all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers. She is not going to be online as long as she is staying with Dreamer.

Mary


----------



## qtrrae

What a little sweetheart - Dreamer was just up "looking" for her human mom - she went over to the cot and actually put one front hoof up and pawed at the covers. What a lovely horse with a strong survival spirit - I know that all our prayers are working and most of all she feels the love from her human mom - I just know that animals sense how much we care and that is good and positive energy for them.

Hugs and prayers continued for you - precious Dreamer!


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]She's moved across the stall and is checking out Theresa's accomodations. I'm certainly glad to see that.[/SIZE]

I sure hope an equine chiro gets there today.

Barbie


----------



## kaykay

Im so glad to see her moving better!!! someone better move the cot LOL


----------



## MBennettp

It looks like she is thinking about taking over the cot.


----------



## barnbum

She's thinking if they'd lift her onto the cot it'd be a very comfy place to have her foal.






I think the foal will make an appearance today.

There's a good feeling about this outcome in my heart.


----------



## shelia

She seems to be getting around much better today! I have been watching her and she was so curious about that cot that she had to go investigate. She looks to be in good spirits. When her mom comes back in she goes back to eating. Then more investigating. It looks so cold there! The cot looks comfy though. I am thinking dreamer is thinking the same thing!LOL!

Shelia B.


----------



## Reble

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm

Just added where to go to see this prescious little mare.

Thinking of her and her wonderful owner. Bless you for all you are doing





Did not see her over at the cot, but sounds like she is improving slowly


----------



## MBennettp

I just talked with Theresa again and she has been recieving threats and if they continue, the camera will be turned off.

This is absolutely ridiculous that anyone would call and threaten her and tell her that she has no business owning animals. She thinks these threats are coming from another board that this has been posted on not from this board.

If anyone is a member on the other board, please ask the moderator to remove the post, there is no excuse for that kind of harrassment when she is absolutely doing everything she can to help this mare.

Mary


----------



## kaykay

Can you say who the other board is?? Or pm me. I have looked at other boards but have not seen anything negative at all? Those people should be ashamed


----------



## WeeOkie

How very sad the situation is with your mare. I want to add my thoughts and prayers for a good outcome.

Rita


----------



## Magic

Poor Theresa, it's ridiculous that people would criticize and even threaten someone who is so obviously a wonderful, loving owner. OH! You can SEE the love between Dreamer and Theresa, and everything possible is being done for this sweet mare. I can certainly understand if they have to turn the camera off, there is enough to deal with already without having to deal with nutcases too!





Keeping Dreamer in my prayers, what a trouper she is, and her owners too!


----------



## shelia

That is terrible! (the threats). I remember last year there was something similar that happened on a different foal watch site. There always seems to be people who try to ruin this great tool we have. This is so important to people who need extra eyes on these mares! This is also such an educational tool for all of us! I don't understand how anybody can misinterpret what is going on! If they are truly watching they can clearly see the love between the mare and the owner! Horses are herd animals and take great comfort knowing there owners are there to protect them when they are vunerable! The person making these threats must not have any bond with there own animals! They must have never taken the time to truly understand how animals feel.

It is usually only one person who is causing the trouble and I hope the other forum can put a stop to it.

Shelia B.


----------



## Debd

It is unbelievable how some people can be. In my opinion, Theresa shows exactly how an animal owner should be. She has unconditional love for this mare and it shows. I did go to another forum yesterday and saw a few rude comments on how she shouldn't be in there and let the horse have some peace. I was so upset at those comments. In my opinion they are the ones that don't know how to take care of animal.

Theresa, you continue caring for Dreamer the way you know is best. God bless you.


----------



## barnbum

Threats?



Theresa is probably too tired to think through and absorb the thought that there are 1000s of supporters vs. 1-2 idiots. Sigh. There are ALWAYS idiots. Hope she can keep it in perspective so it doesn't wear on her. Maybe someone can print these replies so she has something to read in the barn. That ought to help.





I bet it's even more overwhemling to think about when one is in such a state of exhaustion and worry.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

There is just no excuse for ignorance if anyone has been watching since Thurs and cant see the love between Threrea and Dreamer must be blind to the bond that exists between this owner and her mare. Anyone critisizing this owner just doesnt get it and hopefully doesnt have animals of their own. Also if they dont like it they have the option of not watching but this poor family doesnt need threats at this time they need loving support from the horse community. Walk a mile in their shoes before you make negative comments. I do think the forum that is allowing these comments should be identified so we all can avoid it. These cameras are a wonderful learning tool for all who watch and a big help to the owners who do need extra eyes to help BUT if it also brings comments and threats when one is already on an emotional roller coaster then some of the value is diminished. Continued prayers for Dreamer and Theresa and family.


----------



## MBennettp

Theresa now has some options. My vet said that if we can get the mare in the trailer and get her here he will try to help her. Theresa also has someone trying to get in touch with another vet that is closer to her to see if they can get help closer to home. If all closer options are exhausted, I will see if I can get some help to take with me so we can get the mare in the trailer and bring her here. The mare will have to be helped to the trailer but once in there can lay down for the trip. The problem is that we are 2 1/2 hours from her. If there is someone closer that has a GOOD equine vet that may be able to help please call Theresa.

They are located fairly close to the TX border so even in TX may be closer than I am. They are located north of Lawton, OK.

I think Theresa is overwhelmed right now and I know she is exhausted.

Keep up the prayers and good thoughts, they are helping.

Mary


----------



## Charlotte

Mary, if they can get her in a trailer waht about bringing her to Equine Medical Associates on I-35 or Oakridge Equine just off of I-35 on Waterloo Road. These are both top equine facilities with clients coming in from surrounding states. We use both and recommend them highly.

Charlotte


----------



## hairicane

Reo please tell Theresa not to give up even iif the news is not good on getting Dreamers hip back in. For years we owned and loved the sweetest little crippled mare. She had been badly injured years before we got her and the previous owner had bought her to save her life and give her a chance. For close to a year she would go out and help the little mare stand up in the morning and she was good to go for the day. By the time i got her she could get up and down on her own. She had 1 back leg that was almost totally useless and the other back leg was not very good. She lived at least 10-12 more years that way and was the best horse. She enjoyed her life and was seen by a vet regularly and we all loved her. So dont give up on Dreamer yet.


----------



## kaykay

I have permission to cross post this from the wefoal thread at marestare. I thought it was so beautiful and fitting. Really made me tear up reading this.

Quoted from Debandrich

Dear Heavenly Father, You know that if I could be on my knees and type at the same time, I'd be on my knees now. Lord, a little while ago I opened up Dreamer's cam and the scene broke my heart. Dreamer was still laying down and Theresa was sitting on the edge of her bed crying. My tears flowed too.

Dear Lord, I beg you, wrap Your loving arms around Dreamer, Theresa and all that love Dreamer. Protect them and give them strength. Guide the hands of Dreamer's care givers and especially watch over Dreamer's unborn foal so that it may come into this world full of spunk to a healthy mama and happy human family.

Lord, only You know why things happen the way they do and our job is to except. But I'm begging, please let this have a happy outcome. So many around the world are praying for this family and I know that when 2 or more are gathered in Your Name You are there too. I ask beg again, wrap Your loving arms around this loving family, bring the chiropractor as soon as possible and guide his hands so all will be well again.

All this I ask in Your Name. Thy will be done.

Amen.


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Amen!!![/SIZE]


----------



## barnbum

Kay--











Perfect words.

And everyone replied [SIZE=36pt] AMEN! [/SIZE]


----------



## afoulk

What a lovely prayer Amen This family and Dreamer just need all the support they can get right now. It is so obvious that there is alot of love between Dreamer and her owners. I personally would like to thank them for leaving the Cam on as long as possible and opening up their barn for us to view and be somewhat a part of their pain. Dreamer has so much trust for Theresa and you can really see it. How can anyone criticize anything that they have seen on this cam.

Arlene


----------



## Connie P

Hello everyone. I wanted to stop and tell you all that Theresa is SO thankful for all the prayers and caring words. This is such a wonderful group of folks.

I am trying to execute a plan to raise funds for them to be able to help this beautiful mare. They are wonderful caring folks that just cannot afford the surgery that Miss Dreamer may need. I will be back with more info when I can.

Thanks again to you all~~


----------



## MiniforFaith

Connie, thank you!! I am sure that I am not alone when I say, that even if everyone could just do 10.00, that would add up!! Anything would help them.. I hope you have a paypal acct., so that way we could get the funds to them right away.


----------



## rockin r

I did not think I had anymore tears left in me, till I read a few of these posts, I promise I will read them all as soon as I can, as if I am gone to long Dreamer gets anxious. I truely do not know what to say!!! But I will when I have the time to sit and catch my breath. We are sooo dog tired that we or should I say I am stupid. Not thinking straight, 2 nd guessing my self, ect.....I have 1 possibly 2 vets coming out this afternoon to see if they will take her on as a patient and they are closer 40 miles or less, that have surgical facilities. I am sorry to say that the cam is going to go private. I got 2 more threats this am. I can not have the Sheriff show up and take Dreamer away from me.



I left the cam on for educational purposes, and because soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many on this forum truely cares about my baby. I have asked Reo to help me with the new link to give out. I KNOW THAT THE THREATS ARE NOT COMING FROM THIS FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know where they are coming from because it all started from a phone call I got inquiring about Dreamer, then the calls started. There are several people on this forum who have posted for me and hope fully they will continue to speak for me and update you. Art, Theresa, Dreamer and her foal are forever grateful... God Bless and keep the new foals and their mommies in his good graces......


----------



## lvponies

I am so very sorry that nasty people called you and made threats!!! I wish you didn't have to make the cam private, but certainly understand why you feel you have to. Sending my continued thoughts and prayers for you and Dreamer!!!


----------



## MiniforFaith

I wish we could know who is threating you, as they ARE the ones who aren't in their right minds. Anyone with a heart can tell you are caring for her as much as possible. No way could the sheriff take her from you, as you are a very loving and caring horse owner.. They have no business making any kind of threats to you..If you do pull the cam, I pray someone could keep us updated regularly.. I have been watching non stop and praying the whole entire time. Give Dreamer a hug for me..



And hold your head up high, as you are doing NOTHING wrong at all..


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Theresa - [/SIZE]

You all will continue to be in my prayers. I know the power of prayer from this forum family as I truly believe it had a great deal to do with my Dawn surviving her birth injuries.

I hope there will be a way we can disclose who we are and possible monitor a private link - if not, I understand why you would go private and will just be watching for updates. No one should question the love you and Dreamer have for each other.

God bless!!!

Barbie


----------



## Brandi*

I am really sorry that at a time like this you have to worry about idiots who are threatening you



Some people should be put out of their misery! Hang in there and know that we are all rooting for you, Dreamer, and of course the baby







rockin r said:


> I did not think I had anymore tears left in me, till I read a few of these posts, I promise I will read them all as soon as I can, as if I am gone to long Dreamer gets anxious. I truely do not know what to say!!! But I will when I have the time to sit and catch my breath. We are sooo dog tired that we or should I say I am stupid. Not thinking straight, 2 nd guessing my self, ect.....I have 1 possibly 2 vets coming out this afternoon to see if they will take her on as a patient and they are closer 40 miles or less, that have surgical facilities. I am sorry to say that the cam is going to go private. I got 2 more threats this am. I can not have the Sheriff show up and take Dreamer away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I left the cam on for educational purposes, and because soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many on this forum truely cares about my baby. I have asked Reo to help me with the new link to give out. I KNOW THAT THE THREATS ARE NOT COMING FROM THIS FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know where they are coming from because it all started from a phone call I got inquiring about Dreamer, then the calls started. There are several people on this forum who have posted for me and hope fully they will continue to speak for me and update you. Art, Theresa, Dreamer and her foal are forever grateful... God Bless and keep the new foals and their mommies in his good graces......


----------



## Reble

Sorry to hear you have to shut the cam down. We are all there for you in thoughts and prayers.

You have to do what is best for you and Dreamer, we will understand. Why some people think they know best... Bless you...


----------



## srpwildrose

kaykay said:


> I have permission to cross post this from the wefoal thread at marestare. I thought it was so beautiful and fitting. Really made me tear up reading this.
> 
> Quoted from Debandrich
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, You know that if I could be on my knees and type at the same time, I'd be on my knees now. Lord, a little while ago I opened up Dreamer's cam and the scene broke my heart. Dreamer was still laying down and Theresa was sitting on the edge of her bed crying. My tears flowed too.
> 
> Dear Lord, I beg you, wrap Your loving arms around Dreamer, Theresa and all that love Dreamer. Protect them and give them strength. Guide the hands of Dreamer's care givers and especially watch over Dreamer's unborn foal so that it may come into this world full of spunk to a healthy mama and happy human family.
> 
> Lord, only You know why things happen the way they do and our job is to except. But I'm begging, please let this have a happy outcome. So many around the world are praying for this family and I know that when 2 or more are gathered in Your Name You are there too. I ask beg again, wrap Your loving arms around this loving family, bring the chiropractor as soon as possible and guide his hands so all will be well again.
> 
> All this I ask in Your Name. Thy will be done.
> 
> Amen.


AMEN

and Thank You for the poem. That was perfect.


----------



## Debd

Theresa, please do not have fear of a sheriff taking Dreamer because of this. I cannot believe they would be able to do this. I personally would have the sheriff tracking down the people who are calling with threats. If possible, record any conversations you have with them or make sure you keep any they leave. You have had a vet out to see Dreamer and are continuing to get her the help needed. You also have hundreds who have been following this since the other night clearly aware of all that you are doing.


----------



## RJRMINIS

I cannot believe people would threaten you like that, OMG, that makes my blood boil. Just know we are supporting you, and we know how much you love and care for her, that is plain to see. I pray the other vets can help you. All I have to say to anyone who has said anything bad, is SHAME ON YOU!!!!!!!!! It is unreal people judge others in this way, if you are not there, you have no idea and no right to say anything at all. Hang in there Theresa, this forum family does care and we are all pulling for you and Dreamer and her foal.


----------



## minie812

It is brutal to THINK that their are people out there with "THE HOLIER then THOU ATTITUDE" and they THINK they know it ALL...ALL I can say is until you have walked in these peoples shoes YOU have NO right to even judge them...Leave them alone and let them deal with the issues at hand right now...they sure don't need some idiot that wants to stir up trouble for no reason....STUPID PEOPLE get a life! (personally I would record the messages and track down who it is and prosecute for threats)


----------



## eagles ring farm

you are in our prayers for a wonderful outcome for dreamer and her foal

you deserve an award for your above and beyond care and love for your mare

Please keep us posted on the donation link when its ready

you have people behind you from all over the world

hope we can continue to look in on Dreamer but if we can't we certainly understand

and someone will keep us posted i'm sure of her progress.

So sorry it has taken such a nasty turn when you mearly try to share with us.

prayers


----------



## basshorse

Ditto on the comment about the sheriff. You have plenty of witnesses of your care of your mare and thanks to the forum, lots of documentation. The sheriff should be contacted if they continue to threaten you. We are sorry the cam will be going down, but understand. Please know Dreamer and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. We are praying for your continued strength as we know you have not been sleeping and that makes things even harder. Even from this great distance we know you are doing what you know is best for your mare and her foal. Best wishes Dreamer and your family!



PS Let us know where to donate for Dreamer. ~ Becky


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

There are freaks everywhere. They just want to hurt others. Don't you even give these people a second thought. You are doing all that is right by your mare. You shouldn't second guess yourself. Hopefully the vets will give you some relief for Dreamer and this will all pass very soon. I know the Lord is in your corner and he is with you guiding you. In my heart I would do exactly what you are doing for your girl. Keep your chin up everyone is pulling for you, Dreamer and her baby.

Many prayers coming your way.Please Lord take mercy on these people and their little horse Dreamer, I ask you to relieve her pain and get her on her feet. Thank you for answering this prayer in the name of Jesus.


----------



## Debd

Does anyone know when the donation link will be set up? Will it be on LB or Wefoal?


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Dear Theresa and Art

I am so sorry it has come to having to shut down the camera to protect yourselves from ignorant people who have no idea what it is like. I have been here praying since Thurs night and will continue to do so that this whole thing can be resolved and your mare and her baby will be romping in your pasture this summer. As for those who threaten who are they kidding you have done everything you were able to do and more and you have a pictoral record of it all if weefoal keeps tapes. What right does anyone have threatening anyone. Come on Dreamer show them just how much your family means to you with a total recovery. It seems you have already improved quite a bit on your own you are a tough little cookie and with Gods help and the wonderful love of your family this just has to come out good. Theresa and Art take care of yourselves as well it would be obvious to anyone watching that you are running on very little sleep in fact anytime I got up to check on you you were already up checking on Dreamer. Hang in, those idiots will get what they deserve in the end what goes around comes around and when God has time Im sure he will give them what they have sown.

Nita


----------



## Connie P

Ok Guys - here goes

Tom at WeFoal already has a link in place so to keep things less confusing you can donate there

www.wefoal.com

The link is at the top of the page and THANKS SO MUCH ALL OF YOU!!!! Bless each and everyone of your hearts!!

I just spoke to Theresa again and another vet is on the way with his portable x-ray machine - as soon as they get a definite answer on all that is happening I will post what the next step is.

It's so wonderful how everyone pulls together!!!


----------



## Sterling

I am keeping Dreamer and her family in my good thoughts and prayers, that the good Lord will hold little Dreamer in His healing hands and make her well and comfortable once more. Come on little girl... we're pulling for you.


----------



## maiah

I'm so sorry that at this time in your difficult situation someone has chosen to harrass you and your family about your lovely Dreamer - I'm continuing to pray for this brave mama ... and for all who love and are trying to help her.

May your God be with you.


----------



## Bonny

Theresa,

I am so sorry that some people have the nerve to send you threats. I agree you did the right thing turning off the cam, I am sorry as I love to check in and send prayers as I watch. I have cried for yall many times. But the most important thing is that you know that we know your doing all you can do for your mare, and that you have so much support from this board, the members you know personally and those of us you dont!

We can all clearly see and have witnessed your care and love and attention you have given this mare.

We all love and support you and your family. Best wishes for a great outcome. Keep your chin up and know that your in Gods hands.

Bonny


----------



## wantminimore

Sending lots of










to Dreamer and her family from Maine.

Leslie


----------



## basshorse

Thank you for providing the ability to donate to the family on wefoal! Hang in there Dreamer and family. Hugs and prayers!





~ Becky, Randy, and Megan


----------



## Gena

Here is the direct link to donate:

CLICK HERE TO MAKE A DONATION

You are in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Connie P

Thanks for posting the direct link Gena!











I'm not thinking properly - been a busy day!


----------



## REO

Towards the end some have finally READ what was posted many times, (links to this LB thread) that the mare is hurt, not in labor.

Maybe some of the GOOD people there would like to donate and help out?





Theresa says that I can give out the new URL to good people once/if it goes private. That means LB!





You can donate at weefoal or by sending to PayPal here [email protected]

Which is quicker because I can hand the money right to her asap in cash!

Thank you all! You're awesome! Sorry I was not on quicker, I watch the Dreamer all night until 6 AM.


----------



## Basketmiss

I was gone today but got home and checked and saw the cam off and figured something had happened. I'm glad Dreamer is still hanging in...

Thanks so much for the updates... I wish some people didnt always ruin things for those of us that care and want to help!

Thanks also for posting the donations link, I have donated and was glad to do it!!

I am still praying for you all and hoping everything is gonna turn good soon..

((HUGS)) to you all!!

Missy


----------



## BopNDoc

I have found myself coming here first to check on Dreamer when I get online. I'm hoping that things go well for this little girl and her family. And shame shame on those that are trying to make nasty on someone's clearly loving actions! Makes me really sad for the nasty hearted ones.

But I hope Dreamer gets well quickly. She's in my thoughts and prayers!

Karen


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I am also praying for Dreamer and her wonderful family. My heart goes out to you. You are doing an amazing job! What a lucky little horse to have you guys.

As to the jerkbrains out there, you make me embarrassed to be a member of the human race. No wonder I love animals more than most humans.


----------



## HGFarm

I just got to catch up on all this... had not had time to read it since the first day... OMG!! I can't see any barn cams but this post brought me to tears about three times already- the pic posted and the notes about her sitting and crying...

Let's also NOT allow one or two lunatics to ruin the POSITIVE prayers and wishes going on here!!! There are always a couple of nuts who choose to complain rather than be constructive or to HELP.. please all, just ignore them and not give them the 'press time' they obviously are wanting.

Prayers and TONS of hugs coming your way!!! I can't imagine such a heartbreaking situation!!


----------



## miniaddiction

I just read that entire thread on BHW......Unbelievable. Thanks for keeping us updated Robyn.


----------



## OhHorsePee

Sending prayers to you and you mare.


----------



## Minimor

I hope that Dreamer will be come through this okay when all is said and done--I sure do feel badly for her and for Theresa.

However, I have to say that I was under the impression that links to other forums are expressly forbidden?? And the link posted above has now caused some very bad feelings on that other board. I'm not a member but have been reading it, and the last few posts have really soured that board on people here, to the point where many that were planning to donate to Theresa and Dreamer have changed their minds. They do have a point--while the caller making the threats may have been from that board--and truthfully I have no idea who the caller is or which board the caller came from, there are many on there that have been faithfully following Dreamer's sage and praying for her recovery. Mostly I've seen people questioning what is going on, and some of the posts that sounded rude were made by people who didn't realize that the mare was hurt and not in labor--since the board got that message through to them they had changed their tone. One of the last "rude" sounding posters actually came back on further on & apologized for her earlier post, saying she hadn't realized... now of course they are offended, because they feel it's unfair for all of them to be lumped into the same category with the threatening caller. Even if the caller is from that board it doesn't mean they are all the same. From my reading I see people there that are every bit as interested and concerned as the people here, so it's too bad that when the tone of that board had changed that something said on this board had to turn them against Mini folks in general. How does that help?

Meanwhile, I offer prayers for Dreamer, and I'll be waiting anxiously to hear what the vet has had to say this afternoon.


----------



## ruffian

Sending prayers along with everybody else!

Is that a vet in with her now?


----------



## lvponies

All,

I read the majority of the threads on the other "thread" that was linked to here. There are lots and lots of folks on the other thread who are sending their thoughts and prayers to Dreamer and Theresa. They genuinely care deeply for Dreamer and what happens to her. There may have been some misunderstanding at the beginning of that thread when they thought Dreamer was in labor. Once they found out that she was hurt, the whole tone changed and everyone started sending their thoughts and prayers. Some are even going to donate towards Dreamer's care. Please don't lump everyone there in with the bad apples who made the nasty phone calls. It seems to me that there are alot of folks over there who are really good people!!


----------



## MiniforFaith

Minimor said:


> I hope that Dreamer will be come through this okay when all is said and done--I sure do feel badly for her and for Theresa.
> 
> However, I have to say that I was under the impression that links to other forums are expressly forbidden?? And the link posted above has now caused some very bad feelings on that other board. I'm not a member but have been reading it, and the last few posts have really soured that board on people here, to the point where many that were planning to donate to Theresa and Dreamer have changed their minds. They do have a point--while the caller making the threats may have been from that board--and truthfully I have no idea who the caller is or which board the caller came from, there are many on there that have been faithfully following Dreamer's sage and praying for her recovery. Mostly I've seen people questioning what is going on, and some of the posts that sounded rude were made by people who didn't realize that the mare was hurt and not in labor--since the board got that message through to them they had changed their tone. One of the last "rude" sounding posters actually came back on further on & apologized for her earlier post, saying she hadn't realized... now of course they are offended, because they feel it's unfair for all of them to be lumped into the same category with the threatening caller. Even if the caller is from that board it doesn't mean they are all the same. From my reading I see people there that are every bit as interested and concerned as the people here, so it's too bad that when the tone of that board had changed that something said on this board had to turn them against Mini folks in general. How does that help?
> 
> Meanwhile, I offer prayers for Dreamer, and I'll be waiting anxiously to hear what the vet has had to say this afternoon.


I went to the forum and posted on there about what was going. So many of them are just as concerned about her as we are. And yes there are some that are upset that the LB members are blaming all of them for one person who did the calling. But no one is blaming anyone.. We are all just upset with the person(s) calling and threatening Theresa. What everyone needs to remember (both this forum and the BHW forum) is that everyone has the same thing on our minds.. Dreamer and Theresa. There are some that say they aren't going to donate until LB members say they are sorry for putting everyone on their forum under the same bad apple as the person calling Theresa. This whole thing shouldn't be about saying I am sorry or petty little things like that. It should be all about what ALL of us can due to help Dreamer and Theresa. At least I know that is where my heart and feelings are. Trying to help them out in this bad time.. Sorry, just couldn't sit back and just watch all of this bickering.. We all as humans with feelings just need to come together and help.


----------



## HGFarm

I didnt think anyone was blaming the entire other board by the posts here... it's just the one bad apple or whatever....

I think this post should NOT head in the direction of people squabbling again...

It is about Dreamer and her hopeful recovery.. can we keep it there????? Any updates lately at all??


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Ditto mini for faith and Kay kay I too read the entire thread and though the first of that thread was hateful particularly since they didnt KNOW what was going on once they realized what was really going on the tone changed at least for most of the posters and they are anxious to find out who from their board made the threats and if it was someone from there they want the person banned.The following 20 pages or so were all for prayers for Dreamer and Theresa and there were several who were going to donate until they saw what they perceived as negative comments on this board .

We are all horse lovers and all want what is best for Dreamer Theresa and Art and hope all who can will make a donation to help that happen no matter what board we are from.

Continued prayers for Dreamer and her family.


----------



## Debd

Are there any updates or a timeline of what will be happening next? Hang in there Theresa and Dreamer, we are praying for you.


----------



## MeadowWinds

UPDATE*** Theresa has decided, since the phone calls and negative comments have stopped, to keep the cam up for all of those that are watching and sending prayers during this very difficult time. However, she told me that if she receives even just one more nasty call, she will instruct me to switch it to private immediately. This whole ordeal has been extremely difficult for everyone at Rockin' R. Please continue to send your support and prayers to them, as I truely believe that the hand of God has touched all of those effected in this.

Also, she has said that the vet will be back later this afternoon or evening and they will be turning the cam off during that time, so if you see the cam go black, don't panic. It will be back on as soon as the vet leaves.

Thank you all for your awesome outpouring of support!!!

As a final thought and opinion, there has been a lot of speculation about who, where, when, etc regarding phone calls and negative comments. The bottom line is this: There is a mare, unborn foal, and owner out there that desperately needs everyone's thoughts and prayers. Instead of concentrating on this accusation topic any longer, lets all concentrate on sending those in need all of the love and support that they deperately need. I know as a whole, it does not matter what message board you watch and support the most. Every one of the boards are created for our extended equine families. The whole idea is to support the farms and their horses. Sure, every board is sure to have a bad apple somewhere, but never should we let that one bad apple take our attention away from what really matters, the farms and their extended families. I hope I have not offended anyone, or stepped on any toes, but I felt I had to say it.

Thanks again to all of the Rockin' R supporters!!!!

Tom & Michele

WeFoal.com


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks for coming on with the update. I, for one, am really glad that the cam has stayed on. My thoughts and prayers are with Dreamer and Theresa. In fact, I find it really hard to stay away from the cam. There is so much love and caring there in watching Theresa with Dreamer. It breaks my heart to see them suffering. I hope they will receive encouraging news when the vet comes back. Dreamer certainly has seemed a little better today - of course, it could be whatever medications she is on.[/SIZE]

Dreamer and Theresa - stay strong!! You have so many supporters out here.

Barbie


----------



## Connie P

As a final thought and opinion, there has been a lot of speculation about who, where, when, etc regarding phone calls and negative comments. The bottom line is this: There is a mare, unborn foal, and owner out there that desperately needs everyone's thoughts and prayers. Instead of concentrating on this accusation topic any longer, lets all concentrate on sending those in need all of the love and support that they deperately need. I know as a whole, it does not matter what message board you watch and support the most. Every one of the boards are created for our extended equine families. The whole idea is to support the farms and their horses. Sure, every board is sure to have a bad apple somewhere, but never should we let that one bad apple take our attention away from what really matters, the farms and their extended families. I hope I have not offended anyone, or stepped on any toes, but I felt I had to say it.

Thanks again to all of the Rockin' R supporters!!!!

Tom & Michele

WeFoal.com

I could not have said this any better myself. Thank you Tom and Michele for posting the update and if we give the negative people no acknowledgment - they will go away. Let's all stay focused on the task at hand and that is helping these wonderful horse owners help their precious mare. Everyone here has been so wonderful and I will tell you that when I speak to Theresa she wants everyone here on Lilbeginnings to know just how very appreciative her and Art are for all the love and prayers. It really means the world to them!


----------



## MiniforFaith

The cam is down...






Please let the news be good for Dreamer!!! Everyone pray for good news


----------



## RJRMINIS

I just wanted to post an email that I received:

[SIZE=10pt]Please post that all of us on BHW on praying and pulling for this owner and pony. I cant believe how much support there has been on a thread. We horse owners are also boiling over the fact that someone would have the gall to call and say anything negative. Our Prayers and Thoughts are with them. Sincerely, Lynette Beckman, Wisconsin[/SIZE]


----------



## Bonny

Thank you for the update. Maybe someone could scan the calls coming into them.

I sure hope all goes well with the vet!


----------



## walkoffaith

Please know that Dreamer and your family are in my prayers and thoughts. I don't post on the forum often but I do read it often. You are taking wonderful care of Dreamer.


----------



## Miniv

What wonderful posts above..........Focus on the POSITIVE, not the negative. That's it in a nutshell.

When the CAM comes back up would people please give updates when they can? Thank you.


----------



## rockin r

Just a quick note. I have had this saved for a few hours just needed to edit and post it. The vet left and Tom from wefoal will update you on what has happened. I am not able to at this time. By the time Tom has you updated the cam will be back on. I agree with no bickering. I don't want my misfortune to put people at odds.



Every forum is a family, think about it for-u-and-me... FORUM...This cam was left up for me to give u educational purpose, . Once again,






to everyone who has prayed for Dreamer. There are a some on this thread that have been loyal in calling me to check on me and Dreamer. I ask that you give us a few hours tonight to call or come by. With MUCH LOVE and RESPECT... Dreamer and "her" human Theresa


----------



## MeadowWinds

I just got off the phone with Theresa, and it is with a very heavy heart that I must pass this bit of information on. Dreamer was carrying a dark bay filly that has crossed over the rainbow bridge. The vet has not yet determined exactly why, so please let us all keep the speculation out of this until the vet provides his determination. Also, during the vets exam, he detected what may be a high fracture to Dreamer's femur. The vet said if this is the case, there may be nothing they can do for her. Theresa did find a vet that will be making a barn call early Monday with a portable X-ray machine to make a conclusive determination. Until that time, Dreamer will be kept on heavy medication to ease her pain.

She said she will be turning the cam back on shortly, so we should all have Dreamer back up on our screens soon.

Please continue to send up your prayers for Art, Theresa, Dreamer, and the rest at Rockin' R. After all they have been through, they need our love, prayers, and support more now than ever.

When I have more updates, I will post them.

Tom

WeFoal.com


----------



## lvponies

I am so very, very sorry about Dreamer's filly and her injury too. Sending my heart felt thoughts and prayers to you during this very difficult time!




(((HUGS)))


----------



## MiniforFaith

OH my goodness I am so sorry Theresa, Art, and Dreamer. I never would have thought that this is the possible outcome. I am so sorry about the angel foal



I am just so sick after reading this, I can't imagine how Theresa is.. Please, don't let that be the case for Dreamer..



:Cold-Scared


----------



## Bonny

So sorry to hear this. Sending hugs to Theresa and family.


----------



## Riverdance

I am so sorry to read about the loss of the filly








My thoughts are with you, your family and your mare.


----------



## sedeh

I'm so sorry she lost the foal.



How heartbreaking. I hope that Dreamer doesn't have a fractured femur and that she will fully recover.


----------



## Debd

(((HUGS))) My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and Dreamer.


----------



## Gini

I am so sorry about Dreamer losing her foal. Praying very hard for a good outcome for Dreamer. Bless you Theresa and your family for your devotion to that beautiful mare!!


----------



## A Yankee In NC

I am so sorry to hear about there diagnosis for the foal and mare,

I have been on and off this cam all day ....patiently waiting for news...

but this is just too sad.

God bless the little foal and the mare as well as her family.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I'm so sorry for everything! I will continue to pray for Dreamer that she will make a full recovery. I can't wait to see her back on cam.....

Bless all of you, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]I am so upset reading this. Art, Theresa & Dreamer - my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you. I was so hoping for better news.[/SIZE]

So sorry about Dreamer's filly.

Barbie


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Prayers now for Dreamer and her family that there is NOT a break that cant be fixed soemhow Please God help this family and their little mare please.


----------



## barnbum

I can't imagine their sadness at the vet's news. I hope, I hope, Monday brings some hope.

I don't think I can watch the cam anymore. My heart hurts.

Theresa--you are terrific.






I will never forget the demonstration of your love. You have been a positive role model for animal lovers world wide.

Thank you.


----------



## Mona

Oh no, I am just now getting back to catching up on this thread, and see that you have received a terrible blow to an already terrible situation. I am so very sorry for the loss of Dreamer's filly, and I hope and pray that the fracture will prove to be something that you can work with. (((((Hugs))))) and




ray coming your way!


----------



## minie812

I am so so sorry to hear of Dreamers little foal and can only pray that her outcome is much better when they check her on Monday...prayers to her human family and also to the good doctors helping them


----------



## Reble

so sorry for your loss of the bay filly





Thinking of you and Dreamer in your time of need


----------



## carlenehorse

Theresa I am so sorry for the loss of your filly. I am praying for the recovery of Dreamer. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Carlene


----------



## Sue S

I am so sorry to hear about the baby, My prayers are going out to you and Dreamer in hopes she can be helped, I hope that the Lord helps this little mare after all what she has been through. She deserves it. Please keep us updated.


----------



## appymini

Sorry to hear about Dreamers foal. Sending a well wish and blessing to her and her owners.


----------



## Casnos Minis

I'm so sorry about Dreamer's foal. Sending prayers for you all.

Christy


----------



## Basketmiss

I am so sad for Theresa and family for the loss of the foal...





I hope Dreamer will be OK...She deserves to be...

Lets all pray that she is..

Missy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

I'm so sorry to hear about the filly



Prayers still heading your way and hoping Monday's vet check brings good news.. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Relic

l am so sorry that the foal was lost hoping and wishing the very best for your mare...


----------



## MiniforFaith

I am so sorry!!!!!!!!!! Prayers for Dreamer that she will make it through all of this so that all won't be lost!!

Dear Lord, Watch over Dreamer and her family in this tuff time that has been presented to them, Help them to find the comfort and support in thier hearts that they are needing right now, and Lord, we ask that you touch Dreamer, your lil creation of joy, and help her thru this tough time and heal her that her injury won't be as severe and that Theresa will be able to keep her lil dreamer. Thank you Lord for all that you have already done in getting them thru these last several days, we ask this in Jesus name, AMEN!

This was posted on the BHW forum. I asked and she said it was alright to post on hear..It was posted by chasingthecans.


----------



## RJRMINIS

So sorry about the foal!



My prayers continue for Dreamer!



{{{HUGS}}} I am thinking and praying for you Theresa as well.


----------



## Magic

Oh no, I'm SO sorry to hear that Dreamer's foal has died.



I'm hoping and praying that it is NOT a fracture that Dreamer has, this is all so sad and just absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## wildoak

I'm so sorry, what a shame to lose the filly. Prayers that your mare recovers quickly.

Jan


----------



## Leeana

Im so so sorry to hear of the loss of your filly



. This is so sad and heartbreaking, im hoping for a good update on the mare


----------



## basshorse

Our family is so very sorry about your foal and we will continue to keep Dreamer and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Our best wishes for you and Dreamer. Hugs~ Becky


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm so, so, so sorry about the baby and everything Dreamer and her "parents" are going through.


----------



## Scoopiedoo

Continued prayers from here, I'm so sad for your loss. You've been through so much, I'm at a loss for words. I'm just sorry, and will continue to keep all of you at Rockin' R in my thoughts and prayers.

HUGS TO ALL

Jodi


----------



## yellerroseintx

oh my....so devastating......We are sooo saddened by this news..Bless your hearts..rest softly little one


----------



## Candice

Theresa,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your filly. Please know that you and Dreamer are in my thoughts and many prayers are coming your way. Hugs to you and Dreamer and your family.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

I haven't been to the forum for several days, took me awhile to make it thru the thread. I can think of no words, I feel your pain and exhaustion. I think when we have such a strong connection with our animals they give it their all, a will to live, a reason to fight. In my heart I think this litttle mare is going to pull thru for you. Have faith.......we all are praying for her.


----------



## CheyAut

I am so very sorry for the loss of your filly. You and Dreamer continue to be in my prayers.

Jessi


----------



## Miniv

Theresa, You must be absolutely numb my now............My thoughts and prayers go out to you with losing the filly. And now for positive prayer for Dreamer.......that the initial diagnosis is WRONG. WRONG. WRONG.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

Oh guys I am so terribly sorry. You have done what you have to. It is not fair. We are all praying for all of you!


----------



## sundaymom

Have been with you from the first posting, praying for you and this beautiful and noble mare. Dreamer and you bring to my mind and heart everything that should be between a horse and it's owner.

I, like so many others, had hoped for better but through all this...noble Dreamer has not given up and so I'm sure neither will you.

Will continue to pray for both of you in the days ahead.


----------



## Brandi*

I am very sorry to hear this sad news. I hope the outcome for Dreamer will be brighter.


----------



## AnnaC

Have just logged in only to read this heartbreaking news. Words fail me - I am so very sorry for you all. Horse Heaven over Rainbow Bridge has just welcomed a very special little person to its midst.

Prayers and healing thoughts are now being centred on the brave Dreamer and her wonderful family.

Huge warm hugs to you all.

Anna


----------



## Kathy2m

I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope everything turns out well for Dreamer. Kathy


----------



## OhHorsePee

So sorry about what has happened. Will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Teresa is sitting in the stall with her rubbing her neck and head.




I can't even imaging how exhausted they all must be.



It's just heartbreaking.


----------



## HaazeMinis

I am so sorry for your loss!



HUGS to Dreamer and everyone at your farm! I also have/had been watching Dreamer as this dilema unfolded because I am also a Cam owner on Marestare. I hope Dreamer pulls through this with flying colors and does not have to have surgery.

Will be keeping all of you in my prayers and it is so wonderful to see such dedication and loving interactions you have with Dreamer. You can tell you really do love your horses and they love you!





(((HUGS)))

Jeri


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Prayers are still coming from here this morning for Dreamer, Theresa and Art.[/SIZE]

Just wondering if they will try surgery if the femur is fractured. Back when Dawn had her surgery for her dislocated hip and fractured femur the surgeons said a miniature horse has a chance where a large horse does not. They were unable to use a plate or screws with Dawn (16" tall, 16 lbs) because she was so small and there was nothing to screw to. Although it didn't hold perfectly, the bone eventually fused. Dawn had to be confined to a 4' x 4' area for 90 days to allow the fusion. I/my husband/friends lifted her out to mom around the clock and put her right back. A small animal surgeon (ortho was her specialty) did the surgery with the surgeons at Surgicare assisting. Today Dawn can out run almost all my horses.

I am so hoping that this is a dislocated hip, rather than a fracture.

Hugs to all of you.

Barbie


----------



## HGFarm

I am so sorry for the loss of the foal. DONT GIVE UP ON HER! My friend had a POA mare that had a fractured femur and she lived and is a great pet!


----------



## Marty

Hang in there Teresa, you're such a trooper. I also hope the initial dianosis is wrong.

I'm hoping its  a stifle that went out that just needs to be shoved back in.


----------



## MeadowWinds

Theresa, Art, Dreamer






We will always be here for you

Prayers for a speedy recovery

Michele & Tom

www.wefoal.com


----------



## Equuisize

Words have failed me thru out the duration of this heartbreaking

and exhausting experience.

Many could learm from your devotion to Dreamer.

I continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dreaminmini

I hadn't been on the board for a few days, so this is my first time reading on this and I have checked the cam.

I am so sorry for the loss of your foal and the pain your mare is in. My heart goes out to you all. I am praying for all of you. Your mare could not ask for a better mother. You are a stellar example of how everyone should be with their animals. A true example to follow. My thoughts and prayers are with you for a complete recovery for Dreamer.


----------



## ontherisefarm

My whole family has been keeping up with this thread for the last few days.I am so deeply saddened by the loss of of Dreamers filly and we are all hoping and praying for a wonderful outcome for this sweet mare and her awesome family. You are in our thoughts and prayers... Take care and God Bless.....Alicia


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Talk about a picture to bring the tears - I just looked at the cam and Theresa is sitting on the ground with Dreamer's head in her lap. This makes me so sad! I just pray for hopeful news tomorrow.[/SIZE]

Theresa - you are an inspiration.

Barbie


----------



## lilfolks

I wasn's watching this posting until this afternoon and to read a lot of posts to get what was going on.

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of the filly and now my prayers are for your mare to be ok. Please accept my condolences on the filly and my continued prayers now are for your mare and her family. I hope there will be good news tomorrow after the Vet makes an assesment.

God Bless You All,

Joyce


----------



## MInx

*




Just finally found and read through this post/posts..I have to add my sinceres sympathy for your prescious angel filly. and many wishes for improvement of dear Dreamer.*

I can't imagine your heartbreak and anguish of these past few days..I'm truly sorry,

Maxine


----------



## albahurst

Hugs to all of you and hope tomorrow brings good news.

Peggy


----------



## MBhorses

so sorry for the loss of her bay filly. We are praying Dreamer recovers.

She is in our prayers.


----------



## lilnickers

I noticed from this morning til tonight, Dreamer DOES place weight on her bad side to take a step, where as this morning she couldn't put ANY weight on it. That seems to me like things may be looking up. My prayers are with Dreamer and Theresa. Your big "family" here are supporting you all the way


----------



## Marty

UPDATE:

Teresa asked me to post this: She appreciates all this support from everyone and says thank you all so much. She has no time to get on the computer so please bear with her on that right now and she knows her pms are full and will try to empty them as soon as she can.

On Monday am, the vet will be there to X ray. They are hoping that the portable XRay machine will be powerful enough to get through to see what exactly the problem is. They do fear a dislocated hip but of course the X ray will determine if that is the case or not. They will probably have to sedate Dreamer to do this. After the X rays are read, they will then know what their options are. She said Dreamer is a fighter and wants to live and of course they will do everything in their power to save her. They love her so much. They have been rotating ice packs and then heat on the hip area. Dreamer is on rompin and banamine for pain and yes she is getting around much better today. Please continue your well wishes and support for this very devoted family.


----------



## MiniforFaith

Theresa and Marty,

Thank you so much for the update. I can not get Dreamer and her family out of my mind.. She is the last thing I think before I fall alseep and the first thing when I wake. She did seem to be doing better today.. Praying that it is only good news about that fighting little Dreamer tomorrow.. God bless her and help heal her!!


----------



## tagalong

> On Monday am, the vet will be there to X ray. They are hoping that the portable XRay machine will be powerful enough to get through to see what exactly the problem is. They do fear a dislocated hip but of course the X ray will determine if that is the case or not. They will probably have to sedate Dreamer to do this.


This is exactly what happened with our mare Style here... Style was sedated and the portable x-ray machine was strong enough to see the problem - Style's hip was badly dislocated. Surgery was possible but would have been very hard on her - as would the recovery process... so in the end we made the painful decision to ease her suffering...

I am praying that Dreamer has a _much_ better outcome than Style did....


----------



## Barbie

Theresa-

Hang in there - I know the waiting for a diagnosis has been really difficult. You are one wonderful lady with a wonderful horse. My prayers continue to be with you all. Dreamer certainly has been a trooper. I'm hoping for a positive diagnosis today so that Dreamer will be able to get on with whatever treatment or surgery she needs. Hugs to you and Dreamer.

Barbie


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Continued prayers for Dreamer and her family


----------



## AnnaC

My thoughts and prayers are with you for a successful outcome to the vets visit today.

Hugs for you all.

Anna


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

I just finished my weekend of really long shifts and ran to check the thread.

I am so very sorry about Dreamer's filly. Reading this brought tears to my eyes, and anger in my heart for the terrible loss and pain that Theresa is going through because of all of this and the nasty calls and messages she has received. Even my husband( non-horsey but still a good guy) had been asking what has been happening.

I suppose today we will all find out with the xray what is up.

A thought..... in humans that have a dislocated hip.... an anesthesiologist can give a fast acting medicine that briefly paralyzes muscles and relaxes them at the same time putting in a breathing tube and making sure the person continues to breathe by inflating the lungs with a "Ambu bag" then an orthopedic doctor quickly pulls and manipulates the leg and hip into position. The medicine wears off very quickly and the breathing tube is removed, the person breathes well on their own. Many times surgery is not needed. Afterwards, rest, steriods( for swelling) and pain medication are used.

Is there any chance that if it is dislocated only, could two vets and some non vet help do something like this???? Costs would be so much less than surgery and it would be worth a try. I would think at least sonme heavy sedation would be nessacary as an animal or person would "guard" the hip and hold it stiffly and manipulation wouldn't be possible without the ralaxation. I know humans are different but hips are hips.... just a thought?

I want to say that I am praying so hard for a good out come... PLease God?? Our forum prayers are strong as shown by my 2 premie foals that were prayed for by many here and are doing so well now.

God bless you all

Robin

ps... thanks REO for trying to help.


----------



## Scoopiedoo

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you all today.

Jodi


----------



## barnbum

> Even my husband( non-horsey but still a good guy) had been asking what has been happening.


Mine too. He's asks "Any news?" He loves our horses, and knows how painful this would be for us....esp me.

Today is an important day, Theresa. You will follow your heart and it will be the exact right thing to do.

We're praying you through.


----------



## Suzie

Sending prayers for a successful visit with the vet and a positive outcome. It is so obvious how much you care for you sweet mare.


----------



## Debd

Praying you receive good news today


----------



## ChrystalPaths

My prayers and light continue and I wonder about Robin's idea...this is what they did to me when I was 22 and slipped as a waitress and dislocated my right hip..long healing process but it worked.


----------



## Candice

Theresa,

We've been praying all weekend for Dreamer and will continue to do so. Hope the vet is there soon with good news for your beautiful girl!! Hang in there!! Hugs to all of you!!


----------



## AppyLover2

I've been following this painful story and just wanted to add my positive thoughts and prayers for a good prognosis from the vet today. I can only imagine how exhausted you must be from giving so much of yourself to your Dreamer. You're a one in a million mini mom!!


----------



## rockin r

Hopefullt this is D-Day (Dreamers Day) for GOOD NEWS! We are praying that the x-ray will tell us what we need (pray) to know. She is getting around better, up longer. I am not sure if it is the pain management she is on or she has figured out a way to compensate for her injury. She has a will to survive like no other horse I have ever seen. And as long as she is fighting we will fight for her! I have read the first 15 pages on this thread



























we are so inspired by everyones prayers for Dreamer. I am truely at a loss for words. I don't know what to say. It is OK to call us, I had a forum caller last nite that begged me not to turn off the cam because she called to ask about Dreamer and to donate to her surgery cost. The only reason the cam was going private was beacuse of threats to take my babies away from us. THOSE calls have stopped!!



And we have been able to fully concentrate at her recovery. I wanted to tell you a short story on how she got her name. I feel that she is just as much your horse as mine now....My parents were very much into horses when I was growing up. Horses, horses, horses everywhere! As we grew up I was the only one who remained in horses, the other 3 children had no interest what so ever in them. When I moved to Okla. in 12-2001from Flordia, my dads eyes were all a glow when we unloaded our 2 full size horses. He just could not wait till spring so he and Art could go riding!!!
 


Spring came and off they went, at the time we did not know that my dad had termial cancer. That same Spring Art and I decieded to get a mini. Found one 4 hours away and off we went. That was the day that Dillion entered our life. Dad so had horse fever by now that he wanted a horse of his own, so we were off to auctions, private farms, ect. And we found him a wonderful 1/4 mare 2 yo. She was green broke but he did not care, I don't think he ever had the intention of riding her, just having a horse of his own to care for. Some time passed and he asked me if we could raise minis together. By this time my parents had decided they were going to sell their home and move to the country with Art and I. They bought some property that attached to ours, and the hunt for mini mares had begun. We came across Dreamer, went to go look at her and dad just loved her! Her prior owners thought she and her foal were cute and wanted them in their pasture with the BIG horses. They soon found out, that was not a good idea. So they had to sell her quick for fear of her, her baby and unborn foal getting injured. Dad was so proud our 1st mini together!!!! He told me that night he liked the name Dreamer, and why. That one day he hoped I would come back home and his dream was for us to have horses again.



So there you have it as to why she is called Dreamer. Sadly, not long after dad passed away. She has given us Honey, Donte` and Dayja. Sadly Honey went to the vet for colic and the vet tubed her lungs and killed her, Donte` we found dead in the pasture for no apparent reason, and we still have Dayja and always will. Dreamer is a big chunk of my heart, as when I look at her I see my dad's face that day he bought her and handed her to me, he was so proud and happy. So, please continue to pray for her. And call to see how she is doing( free minutes for my cell after 7pm EST). This did not turn out to be so short afterall. I guess I just needed "friends" to talk to......We are forever grateful to all of you and other people on other forums. Dreamer and her Humans...Art and Theresa


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

Just wanted to send HUGE HUGS to you all!!!

Robin


----------



## RJRMINIS

Continuing to pray for Dreamer, I hope for good news today!


----------



## C G Minis

I have been reading this for updates and watching her on the cam all weekend. I seen how much she loves you and you her.Praying for her and you. Take care.


----------



## barefoot

I am so sorry.

Thank you so much for the updates and the cam.

Please take care of yourselves. Hope you have better news today.

Emma


----------



## Erica

Continued thoughts and prayers for Dreamer and your family. I think its wonderful how you have been there for Dreamer. I know my daughter Erica would be the same way. I am sure Dreamer knows how special she is to you and your family.

Hugs to all of you, hope all turns out well.





Linda K


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

My Dad loved the horses and minis too. We lost my Dad on New Years day this year. My premie foals( both) are named with my Dad in mind. It will be difficult or maybe impossible to part with both, or one, I don't know if I can because of my Dad. These babies are special. So I really understand about your special relationship with Dreamer.

I keep coming in from the barn to check this thread and I keep praying for some good news.

Hugs,

Robin


----------



## BopNDoc

Teresa here's a big ole North Carolina hug for you. Hope things go well for you and Dreamer. You and Dreamer will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!

Karen


----------



## DrivinTime

Dear Theresa and Art,

Thank you so much for the upbeat update, and for the story... Really, it's obvious you have been a treasure for your dad as you horses are treasures to you. Tears and hugs and my fingers are still crossed for you all!

Lori


----------



## Basketmiss

Theresa thanks for the personal update. I know you are worn out and exhausted so it means alot that you could do it yourself..

We are all pulling for your special Dreamer and you and Art.

I am like the others I come on here all the time to see how she is doing and love to see her on cam..Thanks for sharing that cam with us all. I know you dont have too.. I think it puts us closer to you all being able to see...

I will be watching to see how the xray goes, and sending more prayers...

(((HUGS)))

Missy


----------



## Wendi(calif)

Basketmiss said:


> Theresa thanks for the personal update. I know you are worn out and exhausted so it means alot that you could do it yourself..
> 
> We are all pulling for your special Dreamer and you and Art.
> 
> I am like the others I come on here all the time to see how she is doing and love to see her on cam..Thanks for sharing that cam with us all. I know you dont have too.. I think it puts us closer to you all being able to see...
> 
> I will be watching to see how the xray goes, and sending more prayers...
> 
> (((HUGS)))
> 
> Missy


----------



## CheyAut

I am so glad to hear she is doing a little better today, and I pray she continues to improve... hoping the xrays give you good news!

I'm sure the reason she is so willing to live, doing as well as she can in this situation, is due to your total love and devotion to her.

Jessi


----------



## Tammie

Continued prayers coming your way for Dreamer and your whole wonderful family. God Bless you all!! I hope and pray the the x-rays will bring good news and put Dreamer on the road to recovery.

Tammie~


----------



## Wendi(calif)

Gosh my 1`st post I messed up

BUT want to send Prayers LOVE and strength to Dreamer and her Humans..she is 1 toughie and WILL FIGHT this.

Mama of 1 elder Shetland Pony....and 14 standardbreds.

Prayers zooooooooooooooooooooooming from so calif


----------



## rockin r

The x-rays are done! And should have the results back within an hour.






Now we pray that she can be saved......


----------



## CheyAut

Lots of prayers coming your way! She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## GMAMINIS

GOOD LUCK!!! I HOPE YOU GET GOOD NEWS!!


----------



## MiniforFaith

Sending prayers that the only news you get is going to good news!!






She just has to be alright!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Over the weekend I was not up to date on this thread and had a lot of catching up to do this morning. What I read here has left me with tears and smiles and more tears. I'm so sorry your beautiful girl has had so many troubles and I would like to send heartfelt wishes from Canada (at least my little piece of it0 that your little wonder horse will make a full recovery. I hope to hear soon that she is home with her humans and pasture mates.


----------



## muffntuf

Continued prayers and positive thoughts! Hang in there!


----------



## JourneysEnd

Just got home, waiting for results with you Teresa.

Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## tagalong

> The x-rays are done! And should have the results back within an hour.


Oh *Theresa* - I am so sorry that you have to go through the waiting... that just makes it tougher...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres




----------



## MeadowWinds

Hello

Just got off the phone with Theresa, I am so happy our prayers have been answered it will still be a long road to recovery. Theresa, Art, and Dreamer will be going to the Oak Ridge Equine Hospital in Ok, Dreamer has an appointment at 10am Teusday morning, she has a severly dislocated hip, they will know what kind of surgery she will need upon the vet doing another set of x-rays at the hospital, which is 2 hours from her but will take at 3 hours or longer to get there do to going very slow with her injured Dreamer.

More updates as we progress on the road to recovery

Thank you God

Michele & Tom

www.wefoal.com


----------



## StarRidgeAcres




----------



## CKC

I've been following since the beginning and have been praying for Dreamer.

Continued prayers.......

Kim


----------



## Wendi(calif)

Prayers answered for SURE!!!!!!!!! Dreamer is a Tough lil Girl NO doudt she will be FINE!!!!!!!!! With Teresa and Art in Her Corner and all the prayers ALL will be well.....That IS good news





I have a horse with a Shoulder that looked like chopped liver or worse....That WAS in 1996.....Through Love and Time he is 18 yrs old and a Brat!!!

Never say Never!!!!!!!!!!!





You GO Girl show em you are a Toughie!!!!!

(((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))) PRAYERS and LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## JourneysEnd

But how are we doing with donations ?

Anybody have totals ?


----------



## barnbum

Oh--the hope is strong.





I loved the name story.


----------



## Basketmiss

Yeah Dreamer, Yeah Theresa, Yeah Art











So we will be sitting here waiting to hear what happens at the hospital tomorrow...

More prayers coming your way and lots of (((HUGS))) too!!


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Theresa, Art & Dreamer-[/SIZE]

Talk about answered prayers. I have tears in my eyes. Yes, it will still be a tough road - but I know the 3 of you will make it. Just stay strong - you know the prayers will keep coming.

I'll be anxiously waiting to hear what the vet has to say tomorrow. I'm just glad there is a diagnosis, so now the real treatment can begin.

Dreamer is certainly one lucky girl to have the two of you. Stay strong - try and get a little rest as she is really going to need you for some time to come.

Barbie


----------



## dreaminmini

I'm so happy that things seem to be on the upswing. Was so worried over the weekend! My prayers are still going out for them, got my fingers and toes crossed too!..lol. I'll be checking tomorrow after work for an update. I just looked at the web cam and Dreamer is up standing in her stall which looks good!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths

*YES!!! *



* this can be fixed!!! *


----------



## HGFarm

I pray that things will improve and turn out better... more hugs to all of you!! Much thanks to others for filling in with updates!!! TONS OF PRAYERS heading your way for the trip and all tomorrow....


----------



## albahurst

I am so glad to hear the update! We will continue prayers for all of you!

Peggy


----------



## yellerroseintx

now THATS good news!!! still a long road..but g o o d news....tears here too


----------



## Southern_Heart

Sending prays for a full recovery!



Thanks for the update.

Joyce


----------



## wendi leigh

Who would ever have thought that a dislocated hip needing surgery would be good news?? I'll be watching for the updates and sending lots of good wishes for Dreamer's full and speedy recovery. She's definately a fighter, as are her humans, and I just know she's going to come through this ordeal with flying colors!!


----------



## Miniv

I am SO glad Dreamer's leg wasn't broken! Here's to a safe trip to the hospital.......


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

wendi leigh said:


> Who would ever have thought that a dislocated hip needing surgery would be good news??


Isn't that the truth. Now at least she can get the hip repaired and start on her road to recovery.


----------



## Connie P

This is SUCH GREAT NEWS! Theresa you know that I am pulling for Dreamer. Take care of yourself too. XXOO


----------



## RainSong

Amazing. I've been following since the start, but haven't been able catch up or post for awhile. I'm so happy the news was good! I've been praying and praying- and will keep doing so!


----------



## picasso

I've been keeping up with the thread for a couple of days now. Haven't been able to post till now. Will keep Dreamer and her humans in my prayers for a safe trip tomorrow and more good news. Can't wait to read on here that everything is going to be fine.


----------



## wwminis

*We've been watching this post since it started and been praying for your little Dreamer! It's wonderful news that her legs not broken!



We'll keep all of you in our thought's and prayers!



*

Bill, Wanalynn, & The "Brat Pack"


----------



## backwoodsnanny

I wasnt able to get to this thread until tonight and am so thankful that so far prayers are working continued prayers for successful trip skilled surgeons if needed and remarkable recovery. Also prayers for Art and Theresa for continued strength through the next phase of Dreamer's recovery. Dreamer has lots of angels watching over her both from heaven and here on earth. Please God contnue to hold Dreamer and her humans in your loving hands and give them a miracle.


----------



## Riverdance

I am so glad that everything is working out for your family and Dreamer. Here is to a safe trip and a good outcome from the operation


----------



## qtrrae

Theresa,

I loved your story about Dreamer - (Dad was so proud our 1st mini together!!!! He told me that night he liked the name Dreamer, and why. That one day he hoped I would come back home and his dream was for us to have horses again. So there you have it as to why she is called Dreamer.)

It sounds like you had a beautiful relationship with your Dad, I know Dreamer is so special to you but that connection makes her even more special.

My Dad passed away in November-he was one of the most wonderful fathers anyone could possibly have had - not really a horse person but he always backed me in everything that I did - hence the name QtrRae for our minis - my Dad's name was Ray.

I feel in my heart that your precious Dreamer will be just fine!

Lots of HUGS and continued prayers - many of us will be with you and Dreamer throughout this entire ordeal


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!

The best news I've heard in days! So glad Dreamer will be Ok.

$$$ on the way, I want to help in even the smallest way. I don't have the webcam but with the picture and updates I feel so attached to this horse. I hope I would have the endurance you have shown in taking care of your lovely girl. I have seen people give up because they don't have the money to cover the expense. I admire you Theresa and I am so glad to help you through this terrible ordeal.

XXXXXXXXXX

Mary

I was wondering if you have a picture of dreamer you would post. If to much trouble that is Ok.


----------



## Sue S

Right now I am setting here with happy tears coming down, I am so glad the xrays showed what they did, she is a tough little horse and has a long road ahead of her, I will be praying for her tomorrow and hope she recovers fully. Prayers for the 3 of you.


----------



## Sue S

Right now I am setting here with happy tears coming down, I am so happy that Dreamers leg wasn't broken, I know she has a long road ahead of her and she is a tough little horse and will pull through this, Prayers being sent to the 3 of you and I will be thinking of her tomorrow.


----------



## REO

Here's what I posted on the other thread





A few people are snail mailing funds also!

We just got home from driving over to their house and I handed Theresa $400 IN CASH.

I wanted them to have it in time for their trip.





I will give them more from my PayPal once it clears.

We took a big quilt for Dreamer in case she needs it. And I went in and gave Dreamer (and Theresa) a hug from you ALL! Just as I said I would. If you saw, The big gal in blue sweater was me LOL

Theresa is still always there, her cot is right outside the stall.

They are leaving very early in the morning so they can drive really slow to the hospital.

She says to thank you all for everything. She has no words!

I told Dreamer to be a good girl and we all loved her. Her eyes are BRIGHT and she's full of spirit! She has Eagles in her eyes!

Robin


----------



## basshorse

Hi Theresa, Art, and Dreamer, Our family has never posted to a forum before accidentally coming across Dreamer! And we've been following since the first day. Shed many tears for you all...Fortunately, we were on spring vacation so we could check frequently. I admit, I took a quick peak at work this morning on my work computer to see how the x-rays went! I did a little victory dance at my desk for you! We appreciated the personal note about your father and Dreamer. I imagine he's pulling for her too! Best wishes and safe travels tomorrow! Our thoughts and prayers are with you... Becky, Pasco, Washington


----------



## rockin r

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!
> 
> The best news I've heard in days! So glad Dreamer will be Ok.
> 
> $$$ on the way, I want to help in even the smallest way. I don't have the webcam but with the picture and updates I feel so attached to this horse. I hope I would have the endurance you have shown in taking care of your lovely girl. I have seen people give up because they don't have the money to cover the expense. I admire you Theresa and I am so glad to help you through this terrible ordeal.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Mary
> 
> I was wondering if you have a picture of dreamer you would post. If to much trouble that is Ok.


 I would be glad to! I have a minute before I get back to the barn, Art is with her now. The trailer is hitched, her hay and feed are loaded. I am happy and soooooooo very nervous for her...She knows something is up, we are going to sit and talk with her when I get back to the barn and explain to her that she is going to see someone to fix her and make her well, that she should not be afriad.. That we will never give up till she is at all she can do. I am not good with long road trips with the horses. We saw a trailer carrying 8 horses come off the hitch in Fla. Went across a 4 lane highway at 60 mph went off the road and hit a guide wire from a telephone pole. The horses only had minor cuts and bruises. Scared the heck out of me! The truck did not even know he had lost the trailer......:{ So, I am going to be up all night so I will sleep most of the way there, and Art will come home and sleep in bed so he can be rested to drive. We are going to be going thru OKC at rush hour and we have no clue how to get there except for map quest! It is a normal 2 1/2 hour drive but with Dreamer having her out as bad as it is, it will take about 3 1/2-4 hours...Thank you to everyone who loves this little horse as much as we do....I will post on how things went at the surgeons when we get home. It will be strange coming home to an empty stall. A Mare and Her Humans... Art and Theresa





With Donte~






With Dayja






With Donte~


----------



## Brandi*

She is a lovely mare! I really pray things go well tomorrow. Try to get some rest


----------



## Bess Kelly

I am, like the others, thrilled that it wasn't a break....still painful and serious but, at least probably mendable.

When I had to transport my stallion to the orthopedic surgeon with a broken leg -- I used bags of shavings to support him in the trailer. Used my mini trailer but, stacked those complressed bags on both sides and tied him (which I rarely do in a small, stalled trailer!) but, I know that horses get a great deal of support and balance from their head/neck. Since he couldn't shift more than a couple of inches until he was leaning on softened but firm sides, three legs and his neck to pull kept him well balanced and in control. He was in no way able to get hung up or fall. Took the trip very, very well both ways.

If using a large horse trailer, consider a sling and close, padded sides. We put a sling under him at the vet while he was given anesthesia, to hold him until we could lay him down. A twin sized heavy cotten bedspread, under his belly, up and across the shoulders of myself and another vet tech did the trick, with someone to hold his head as he went under the meds. AMAZING what can be done with these small ones.

The vet was a long time race track orthopedic surgeon and had structured down to dogs/cats but, took this horse due to his small size. Otherwise, he wouldn't have been equipped for handling him.

PRAYING FOR THE VERY BEST OUTCOME


----------



## MiniforFaith

I justed wanted to say that it was such a relief to read your post. So glad nothing is broke. She is a fighter and I pray for a quick recovery from surgery. Bless you to for being such wonderful caring horse owners.. And I just wanted to say also she is a very pretty mare. Oh, also I have been over to the Barrel Horse forum and they all wanted you know that they are all still sending prayers for Dreamer's recovery.. Good luck tomorrow and have a safe trip..


----------



## eagles ring farm

prayers for a safe trip and great outcome from surgery

for all 3 of you. Such a pretty mare and loving owners


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a beautiful little girl! Those pictures sent shivers up my spine and tears to my eyes. Such spirit shone out from that first picture, I can see why she is still fighting. This is not a lady to give up easily and you two are matching her all the way. Such devotion is beautiful to see, and makes one feel so very humble.

You may already be on your way to the hospital. I wish you all the very best for a safe journey, and my hopes and prayers for Dreamer's stay at the centre and for a successful outcome to the surgery.

I am just hoping that the folk at the hospital will let you return to stay with Dreamer after her surgery. I feel that she may need you there right beside her to help her through this. It is so very obvious that you are her strength, and she will need your love and words of encouragement in the weeks to come.

To two wonderful people I offer my thanks for letting us all share this difficult time for you, and my continued prayers for you and your fantastic little mare.

Hugs - Anna


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Dreamer and her humans-[/SIZE]

Wishing you a safe trip to the hospital, a quick successful stay and then good recuperation time at home. You are really super threesome.

I'll be thinking about you today and sending my prayers and best wishes.

Take care and am looking forward to the next update.

Barbie


----------



## bonloubri

I just took a peek at Dreamer and it looks like she is resting comfortably. Praying that everything goes well today.


----------



## A Yankee In NC

Dreamer and Her Humans,

I am overjoyed to hear that Dreamer's hip is only just dislocated and there are no breaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wasn't able to get to a computer at all yesterday but had you all in my thoughts and prayers.

It has made my morning to hear this news.

Godspeed on your trip to the next hospital...and thru the surgery

So many are praying for you and your mare......

You are truly blessed..


----------



## barnbum

> Her eyes are BRIGHT and she's full of spirit! She has Eagles in her eyes!


----------



## Becky

Wishing Dreamer and her family the very best!

Oak Ridge Equine Hospital in Edmond, OK is a modern, state of the art facility with top equine surgeons. I know she will recieve the best of care there.

We'll all be anxious to hear today's update.


----------



## Debd

Saw Theresa wave bye to the camera this morning on their way out. Have a safe trip and successful surgery. Continued prayers for you, Art & Dreamer.


----------



## Charlotte

Oh thank goodness! If there is any place that can help Dreamer it will be Oakridge. A few years ago they saved Dinah from a terrible pneumonia when she was just 50 days from foaling. They were not hopeful when we got her there but they went the extra mile including ordering special small inhalation equipment for her. The healthy colt she delivered a few weeks later is named Reflections Oakridge Star. And Dinah is well and healthy today and carrying a baby brother for 'Oakie'.

I have every hope for a full recovery for Dreamer. this place has the veterinary expertise and the equipment to get her through this and send her home well.

Lots of prayers for Dreamer and her family.

Charlotte


----------



## CheyAut

I'm so glad the xrays showed... good? news!




Hope the trip goes smoothly and surgery is a total success, keeping the prayers going!

Jessi


----------



## Candice

I didn't get a chance to check back in last night to see what the vet said, but I see its great news!! Please have a safe trip and I will continue to pray for a great surgery and a quick recovery. God Bless,


----------



## rockin r

We got back from Oakridge Equine Hospital. The trip was looooooooooooong, but we did not go over 48 mph so she would'nt bounce to much, she was a real trooper! It is a severely dislocated hip with some fracturing. The tendons and ligamnets are completely torn away from the ball. The ball is about 2-3" from the socket. The vet could not believe that she was even trying to walk! He said her pain tolerance was extremely high. She is being operated on now as I post this. I am crying for her as she will wake up and not know where she is and she will be scared...When we put her in her stall and turned to leave she started to scream...Broke my heart. This is a 19,000 SQ Ft building under roof. I could her her as we were walking out the door. That was it, back in I went and sat down next to her and she calmed down and put her head in my lap and took a nap. I tried to leave again and she started to scream again. The vet said that I needed to just go and she would be fine...Then I was screaming and balling all the way to the truck! UGH!!!!!!!! The vet called and said she calmed down after 15 mins. LOOOOOOOOOOOOG ride home, as Art and I were both in tears. But we know that she is getting the best possible care. This is what the surgery will consist of.. Remove the ball, put some kind of donor cartilidge and mesh screen in the socket for the bone to fuse and connect to. SHe will be there for 5-10 days, depending on her progress. She will need 4-6 months physical therapy 2x a day to start. And approx. 1 yr to heal. We are dedicated to her, so she will be almost as good as new in a yr. I miss her................................ Here is her x-ray. I will try to explain it....I am not sure in porportion with the ball where it is exactly, but it is under the pelvic bone. When you look at the x-ray, it was taken from underneath her at an angle.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables

What a day for all of you! It sounds like she is getting fantastic care!!

We have been thinking about you though out and I have been following all of your news even as we ran fluids on our mare last night. You all have been doing an incredible job with this sweet mare, and it's wonderful that she's so strong and vital!!











Thinking more good thoughts for you!!





Whit and the crew


----------



## backwoodsnanny

OMG Theresa hang in there it will be harder for you right now than for Dreamer as they will sedate her but you have only your thoughts. Continued prayers for full recovery and that you have your girl back home with you and Art soon. The 3 of you have surely tied up our heartstrings the first thing my hubby said when he got home tonight was any update on Dreamer. You have all of us on the edge of our seats praying that all goes well.


----------



## maplegum

I've been holding my breathe the entire time this has been unfolding.

Give her big kisses, she'll need it.





xox Leonie xox


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Theresa-[/SIZE]

Been thinking about you, Art and Dreamer all day. Just told my husband I had to go check for an update. I'm sure it won't be long and she will be at home taking naps with her head in your lap.

You need to get some rest now as you're going to have to be really healthy and rested when she comes home. It sounds like she is getting super care. Now she is really on the road to recovery.

Take care and stay strong!! Hugs to you - and give Dreamer one when you go see her. I'll be waiting for the next update saying she is out of surgery and all is well.

Barbie


----------



## rockin r

The vet just called,,,I am at my witts end sitting here. The staff of surgeons had a conference about her, they decieded to wait to do the surgery..and he wquld call me tomorrow and let me know what course of action they are going to take. I am so numb that I am not sure of even what he said...But there are some complications with her. Something about seeing something in her bone in one of the xrays. :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared












I just can't stand this........... I am going to go to her stall and I don't know what I will do, but I feel the need to be there..


----------



## Basketmiss

Oh Theresa I am so sorry you are stressed!





I hope they just need to talk about it as it might be different than they first thought, but still fixable with surgery...

Yes I would also go into her stall where she was and you will feel closer to her..

Ok I am gonna be on pins and needles waiting til tomorrow to hear what they say...

Please let us know...

Thanks and BIG (((HUGS))) to you both....





Missy


----------



## dreaminmini

I'm sorry to hear about the curve ball they threw you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and sending my prayers. I hope it's just a small change in tactics for her surgery. I love the photos you posted...she is very beautiful and her story made me cry happy tears. You guys are meant to be...this has to be a happy ending!!!! I'm definitely pulling for you guys.


----------



## 1BarbaroFan

HI Theresa,

I'm really thinking they probably want to sleep on it, which is a good thing if there's any question at all on how to proceed . We're all here praying for Dreamer, you, Art and the rest of Rockin R Ranch! Postiive thoughts are strong here. Keep your spirits up!





Sue


----------



## CrescentMinis

Theresa,

Prayers for the surgeons/doctors to come up with the best treatment plan for Dreamer. I have followed this thread all the way and am pulling for her too! Hang in there, this is so tough on you I know.


----------



## barnbum

What an ordeal. Hang in there. Do something to pamper yourself--when you can.


----------



## Reble

Keeping you and dreamer in my thoughts


----------



## ontherisefarm

We are all still pulling for you and praying for a full recovery....Hang in there


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Hopefully this is not a bad thing and they just want to be sure of the best course of action Hang in we are all saying our prayers for you Art and Dreamer and the surgeons who are caring for her. Every one has said they are the best and Im sure they want to be SURE that this is the best thing for Dreamer.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

Extra prayers for you all tonight. Try to sleep. Normally, I never drink, but I think just for tonight, I would have a little bit of hard liquor and go to sleep. God bless you all!

Robin


----------



## Mona

I am so glad the news from the initial xray was GOOD! I hope the doctors will still be optomistic in her recovery after they have their confertence. Sending continued prayers for all of you!


----------



## CheyAut

Prayers are continuing... hope their conference has a good outcome with plan of action for your sweet girl!

Jessi


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Oh my God Theresa she looks just like my Snow. That is Snow in my avatar, very pregnant and winter furry. They look like they could be full sisters. Dreamer is so beautiful, tears are just streaming down my face. I know exactly how you feel about that empty stall and wanting to be there close to her as you can get. I know how it feels to have to leave someone you love so much in the care of someone else.

We will continue to have faith that your Dreamer or should I say our, will be healed and home to you real soon.Try to get some rest take your vitamins and eat well so you can stay strong for her after care. God's Blessings upon you and your family and sweet Dreamer.

Many XXXXXXXXX to you.

Mary


----------



## Brandi*

I am so sorry Theresa! You have to be beyond exhaustion now. I will be praying that you get good news in the morning. I wish you could be with Dreamer tonight


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Theresa-[/SIZE]

Woke up thinking about Dreamer. I'm praying they will have a good course of action for her today and get on with her surgery.

You need to take care of yourself - you have to be so exhausted, both emotionally and physically. It about broke my heart last night when I saw the 2 of you in Dreamer's stall.

Thinking about you all a lot.

Barbie


----------



## Kathy2m

I hope for good news for you all today, God Bless and take care, Kathy


----------



## litteangels

I started watching Dreamer on Mare Stare on Friday. And someone posted the link to this board so I joined so I can keep up with Dreamers progress.

Lots of prayers coming your way hope you got some sleep last night. Hopefully you will here some good news from the Doctors today great big hugs and lots of prayers coming from Florida

Glad to have found this forum! I do have one mini right now and I have some much fun with her.


----------



## Dairygirl

Poor Dreamer, I hope there is a update of good news very soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Perhaps it is good thing they are delaying the operation until after they have conferred, it may mean that they can decide on a different and better way of doing things.

So very glad you can go back to be with Dreamer, I am sure she needs you even more right now.

Praying for some good news tomorrow. Give that wonderful Dreamer a gentle hug from me please, and take a huge one for yourself.

Anna


----------



## Brandi*

I am on edge this morning waiting for Dreamer's update



I sure hope it's good news


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

I keep hoping they would be able to pop the hip back into place like they can with humans then rest her for the torn ligaments.

Praying for good news!!

Hugs,

Robin


----------



## Candice

Any news yet? I've been thinking of you guys and praying they can get to work and get her feeling better.

Hugs,


----------



## rockin r

I got sent home from work, they told me to get some rest and if I am up to it come back tomorrow or Friday. Oakridge Surgery Center has called... They were considering not doing the surgery because of how well she was doing yesterday. After more x-rays and watching her for 24 hours, reducing her pain management, she is not doing so well. Said that the location of the ball on the bone it not an ideal place for it to be. They were leaning more to sending her home for a month to see how she would heal, but now they don't think that is an option. They are giving her Equiox for pain and inflamation. I guess that is what he meant last night about seeing something on the x-ray to do with the bone. They are going to have another conference this pm and deceide on the plan. He said they will probably do surgery in the morning/afternoon. He said they are hesitant to rush into this surgery. That once it is done, it is done good bad or indifferent it is done. They are wanting to explore ALL her options. Apparently this is a very hard surgery for a horse to have. He said if they leave it the way it is she will be in alot of pain and not have a quality life at all so that is not an option. To pop it back in place won't help, because horses do not have a hip socket like we do. The have a bowl that the hip sits in, and what holds it there is the tendons and ligaments, which hers are distroyed completely. They are talking about pinning the hip together, but said that the arthritis would be sooo severe in 2 yrs and extremely pain for her, and would probably have to do the ball removal anyway, so not an option. I am betting that they will do the surgery to remove the hip ball tomorrow. Iwill let you know what their plan is. Theresa


----------



## MBhorses

sending prayers for you and Dreamer


----------



## litteangels

Sending lots of prayers your way


----------



## Magic

Thanks for the update, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. Adding my prayers and good thoughts for Dreamer's successful surgery!


----------



## MeadowWinds

[SIZE=10pt]Theresa,[/SIZE]

I am sending prayers it does sound like they are looking at every avenue before rushing into surgery. This could be a good thing as they are investigating and getting more then one opinion. Sometimes more then one idea is better. I am glad you were able to get her to the veternarian hospital. I know this is so extremley difficult for you, with her not there in her stall. I watched you wave to the cam that morning when you left my heart broke and grabbing the box of kleenex again. I need to go buy more. Theresa the amount of dedication and love you have shown is amazing.

I am here for you and will do anything to help you and Dreamer reach that goal of coming home to recover with her loved ones around.





Prayers and Hugs

Michele


----------



## MountainMeadows

Thanks for the update Theresa -- you know you can call me at any time to discuss Dreamer's situation. Know only too well what you are going thru & up against. As you know, my heart is with you & Dreamer - it is a long road, but you and she will work thru it together like we did with Rose.

Hugs ((())))

Stacy

PS If you check out my website and go to the Mares page you can see some pix of Summer Rose - the pasture one is of her AFTER her surgery -- she looks so proud and happy in that picture - I have it enlarged & on the family room wall where we spend most of our time.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Thank you sooooo much for the update hopefully the next one willl be even better. I told you this would be much harder for you and Art than for Dreamer hang in knowing all of us are praying for you Art and Dreamer. So glad your work is being supportive.Tell them Dreamer is an international celebrity loved by many all over the world who are praying for her successful recovery.


----------



## basshorse

Hi Theresa, I'm on my lunch break right now. Sounds like you have some very thoughtful doctors working with Dreamer. I feel uncomfortable giving unsolicited advice to a stranger, however maybe if enough of us tell you to take care of yourself and get some rest...we'll wear you down enough that you actually do it!!! So, I hope you'll forgive me, but here it goes! From one mom to another, take care of yourself Theresa and get some sleep! If you simply can't sleep, call your doctor or get in touch with someone that can...I'm sure people on the forum will have all kinds of suggestions. Years ago, I had a sick horse at a vet hospital waiting for test results and later a very, very sick young child waiting to hear if she had a brain tumor or not...(fortunately it was good news in my daughter's case) ....but, I've gone days and days... without sleep, due to trauma and caring for others. It impacts judgement, your ability to cope, and can make you very sick. Art, Dreamer, and your family need you healthy. Hopefully, your snoozing right now! Prayers and hugs from Washington State. Back to work for me... ~ Becky


----------



## rockin r

backwoodsnanny said:


> Dreamer is an international celebrity loved by many all over the world who are praying for her successful recovery.



*HUH??? WHAT??? CAN'T BE!!! I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT IT WAS ONLY THIS FORUM AND A FEW OTHER FORUMS THAT WERE WATCHING HER....WHY DIDN'T SOMEONE TELL ME, I COULD HAVE BRUSHED HER MORE AND PUT A BOW ON HER AND...AND...MAYBE A HAT!!!! AND MOST DEFFINATELY COMBED MY HAIR! Seriously, I had no idea that people everywhere were praying for her....God Bless everyone! Now I am crying again......Happy tears....*


----------



## Reble

Hi, so sorry what you are going through, have no ideal what you must be feeling.





For you and Dreamer, thanks for taking the time to update us.


----------



## diamonddminis

Praying for Dreamer also,


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Theresa, thinking of you and Dreamer. I hope Dreamer is comfortable and I hope they do the surgery soon. I have seen this procedure where they remove the ball of the hip joint in dogs. It is a very common procedure and it is very successful. I have seen great danes and huge breeds of dogs recover very well.You would never know because I have seen these dogs jump and run like nothing was ever wrong. Muscles repair themselves and ligaments and tendons can be repaired when they do the ball removal. I feel realy positive about this procedure for Dreamer and feel that with your loving care she will recover to be with her loving family again soon. Keep the faith and positive thinking going. She will be home in no time. Hope you are getting some rest.

Prayers for Dreamers wellbeing and for a speedy recover.

Many hugs XXXXXXXXXX,

Mary


----------



## Barbie

Theresa-

Thinking of both you and Dreamer and hoping you both have had as good a day as possible and are BOTH getting some rest. I know the waiting is tough, but hopefully tomorrow will be surgery day (unless they come up with something else) and she will be on the road to recovery.

Hang in there - praying for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery at the hospital so she will soon be home with you.

Barbie


----------



## anyssapark

Hi Theresa

I have been reading about Dreamer daily, and was watching her cam all day while it was on. I havent posted til now, but thought id let you know that YES, she is an international celebrity



I am in Australia, and i am pulling for Dreamer, and have you all in my thoughts here!

Goodluck, and i hope for the best outcome for Dreamer. She is a strong little girl, and you and Art have been showing nothing but love and care for her. You are wonderful horsie parents, and she is lucky to have you.

Goodluck.

Renee


----------



## twister

Hi Theresa,

You are a wonderful horsey mom and I hope and pray that Dreamer comes through this with flying colours.

God Bless you and Dreamer. I loved the story of why she is called Dreamer





Yvonne


----------



## backwoodsnanny

I gave the weefoal link to friends in Canada and the link for this forum and they watch as much as I have. And dont forget this forum alone has members from all over the world so yes there are people praying for you Art and Dreamer from everywhere anyone who has followed this thread from the beginning are holding good thoughts and praying if that is what they do you have touched all of our hearts. And you dont have to do anything more than what you have been doing loving your girl and letting us all witness that love. Continued prayers !!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniforFaith

rockin r said:


> backwoodsnanny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer is an international celebrity loved by many all over the world who are praying for her successful recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HUH??? WHAT??? CAN'T BE!!! I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT IT WAS ONLY THIS FORUM AND A FEW OTHER FORUMS THAT WERE WATCHING HER....WHY DIDN'T SOMEONE TELL ME, I COULD HAVE BRUSHED HER MORE AND PUT A BOW ON HER AND...AND...MAYBE A HAT!!!! AND MOST DEFFINATELY COMBED MY HAIR! Seriously, I had no idea that people everywhere were praying for her....God Bless everyone! Now I am crying again......Happy tears....*
> 
> * *
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...

* *

*
Theresa,*

*
I just have to let you know you and Dreamer are beautiful.. :love The love you two share showed threw on the cam. It was so touching, that it is a sight that will stay in my mind forever.. But I could not tell you what you were wearing OH! as I was just focused on your bond.. *






* Now if is were me on the barn cam-- dang no one would have watched-- would have deffintely scared everyone off!!*

* *

*
All kidding aside, Dreamer is in my thougts and prayers constantly. When my daughter got off the bus today, she asked "How is that pretty little black horse doing momma that you were watching all the time?" Everyone here is praying and pulling for her..*


----------



## Kathy2m

I'm hoping you have good news today, keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## Basketmiss

Any updates on Dreamer today ??

You guys are still heavy on my mind....


----------



## HGFarm

Mine too... sending continued prayers and good karma your way...


----------



## ClickMini

Praying for an excellent outcome from the surgery. I believe Stacy would tell you it is a long road but well worth it. And she probably already has told you that!



Stacy is so dedicated to her mares (and all of her horses, but is fiercely protective of "her girls!"), and I can see that you are the same. You know that old saying, "What you put out is brought back to you tenfold?" I think you have earned many good years with your special little girl.

Best of luck to you and Dreamer.


----------



## 1BarbaroFan

Cam is down???? I know Dreamer is in the hospital so is this a temporary situation or ?


----------



## Brandi*

I hope you get good news on Dreamer this morning


----------



## rockin r

yes cam is down, for today, giving my home comp a rest, for when Dreamer comes home and Miranda will go under camera next. Still no word from the hospital. If I don't hear from them by 2 pm I will call.


----------



## rockin r

Dr. Major just called, she is going into surgery now. He said it took about 2-3 hours.......Prayers for my baby please!!!!


----------



## Magic

Prayers coming!


----------



## Charlotte

Dreamer is in the best of hands. Both medically and spiritually.





We will look forward to hearing of her successful procedure.

Charlotte


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

Dear God,

Please take care of Dreamer and make her well. Please guide the Vet's hands!

Amen!

Robin


----------



## Erica

Hope all goes well. Will be thinking of you all today and look forward to hearing some good news later today .

Linda Killion


----------



## WeeOkie

Continued prayers coming your way and for the wonderful doctors at Oakridge. Dreamer couldn't be in a better facility.

Rita


----------



## RainSong

Prayers for you and yours, still. She's become one of this year's forum celebrities!


----------



## Reble

for Dreamer that the surgery is a success and for a fast recovery




that these 2-3 hours go by fast for you....


----------



## barnbum

Go Dreamer, go!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Prayers on there way for Dreamer. Please Jesus get this sweet little mare Dreamer through this surgical procedure safe and sound. Please help the vets make her body whole again. Give Dreamer all your love and support, thank you for answering this prayer.

Many hugs to you Theresa,

XXXXXXX

Mary


----------



## MeadowWinds

[SIZE=10pt]Theresa,[/SIZE]

I am praying for Dreamer, and for God to guide the surgeons hands to enable Dreamer to recover fully and come home soon.

Thank you for the update

Michele

www.wefoal.com

Meadow Winds Farm


----------



## maiah

Lots o' prayers coming your way...


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Continued prayers for all of you and that the next update is a good one. Please God make it all right.


----------



## AnnaC

Surgery must be over by now. Am so hoping and praying for a successful outcome.

Come on Dreamer, the World is with you!

Anna


----------



## diamonddminis

I have been praying for a good out come


----------



## MeadowWinds

[SIZE=10pt]Hello,[/SIZE]

I would think it would be maybe they are going over it with Theresa, and she is taking it all in. Or Dreamer is still in recovery from the surgery. I know we are all anxiously awaiting word on the update. My nails are getting shorter by the minute lol.

Prayers for Dreamer Theresa and Art

Michele

Meadow Winds Farm

www.wefoal.com


----------



## rockin r

she is out of surgery at 2 pm. She did well, severe damage, but her prognois is good. She is in a sling, half under and trying to bite! They are closed on Sundays, but the Vet said we could come and see her Sunday 3-5!!!!!!!! YAH!!!!!! He will call me back tonight and give me an update. Thank you to everyone who prayed and gave to help my baby....Theresa


----------



## backwoodsnanny

All right Dreamer you go girl God please keep her in your hands through these first crucial hours and onward until she can return home. Fight little girl Fight. You can do it. ((((HUGS))))) to you Theresa and Art may the hours fly by til you can go spend time with your courageous little girl.


----------



## Barbie

Theresa-

I am so glad the surgery is over!! I know today has been really hard on you, especially not being at the hospital. Now she can start recovering and before you know it she will be back at home with you. I'm sure now you will be counting down the hours until Sunday. I know when Dawn had her surgery, I was very fortunate and Surgi-Care was only about 40 minutes away - I was there every day after work. Just couldn't stand it, even though I got updates every morning.

Hopefully you'll be able to sleep well tonight. Prayers for Dreamer to have a speedy recovery.

Barbie


----------



## albahurst

This is such great news to hear! You get some rest now so you can visit with her on Sunday.

Peggy


----------



## Reble

Wonderful news, now she should be more pain free





Thanks again for keeping us updated. Bless you


----------



## litteangels

I'm so happy that everything went well. Lots of prayers still coming your way for Dreamer and Family. Try and get some rest. Lots of prayers and hugs coming from Florida.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

Great news! Keep fighting Dreamer. We are all pulling for you!!!

Robin


----------



## barnbum

Oh boy is she going to be glad to see you!!



Thanks for the update. Good news makes our hearts light.


----------



## MiniforFaith

Biting is good-- at least for this time. She is full of fight.. I am so glad she's doing good.. Now, PLEASE, PLEASE get rested up. The stress from today alone-- I can't imagine how drained you would be.. Get rested up, so when you go she her, she will pick up on your strength. Please give her a big hug for me!!


----------



## diamonddminis

Sooooooo glad this day is over for her and you and me....



Now it wont be long she'll be back at home



Stall praying for Dreamer for a speedy recovery


----------



## Mona

That is EXCELLENT news!! Thanks so much for sharing that uplifting update with all of us!!


----------



## JanBKS

*Great New, Thank You Lord. and the surgeons.*

It's good she is fighting she will recover much faster that way.

I am so glad you will be able to go see her Sunday, give her Lots of hugs from all

her Aunties out here.

Hugs and Love

Jan


----------



## basshorse

Great news! Continued prayers from Washington! Becky


----------



## bonloubri

Oh so happy to hear that news. I have been thinking about her and her human family all day and just now was able to find out how things went. Thoughts and prayers are with you that Dreamer will soon be well enough to be back home with you Theresa.


----------



## 1BarbaroFan

Hallelujah!





Sue


----------



## Basketmiss

Yeah Dreamer!!











I hope you get alittle rest cause when she comes home I know you wont!!

Keep us posted on how she is..

Missy


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

What a relief. Now some pain management, healing time, special loving care and she will be running around at home in no time. Thank the Lord that she is over the worst of it. Praying that she has a smooth recovery and comes home real soon. Prayers for Dreamer to keep her strong and you too.

God bless,

Mary


----------



## Miniv

She actually tried to bite???? What a little fighter!


----------



## rockin r

Surgeon called, she is doing as well as can be expected. Has stopped biting so much, but she lays her ears back if someone gets close to her. I guess I would too if I had the surgery she has had. She is still very groggy, he has her on an IV to make sure she is don't get dehydrated and give her pain meds. He said everytime she hears a womans voice she trys to focus on where it is coming from. SIGH...I miss her so terribly much, and we are counting the days till Sunday. We are going be there before 3pm in case they will let us in early so we can spend as much time with her as we can. We have finally read this entire post, words fail us, we both sat here and cried as we read each post, the love, concern and the way everyone protected us from them (who)?! We really do not want to know what was being said about us or who said it. Although it does hurt my soul that someone would think we would treat our horses badly. But it won't get us down, we are on cloud nine waiting to pick up our Blessed Mare, and bring her back home where she belongs! I feel Dreamer belongs to everyone! Her spirit thru all of this has soared high above. She has shown us that there is no limits in lifes struggles, only to go forward and take one day at a time! If she is well enough to travel in Sept. we are going to take her to the Nationals in Tulsa. She may not be a Show Champion, but she is OUR CHAMPION!!!! Dreamer and her HUmans....Art & Theresa


----------



## HGFarm

YEAH!!!!!! I am glad things are looking better. Wonder if she is trying to bite because of the drugs and she is just not in her right mind yet- half in, half out?

Tons of prayers still coming for her recovery!

And if you come to Tulsa you BETTER make sure we all get to see you guys and her!! Will be watching for more good updates!!


----------



## Connie P

It just makes my heart sing to know that Dreamer is going to be just fine!


----------



## Candice

What joyous news!! I am so happy to hear that she is doing so well!! That is such a huge relief, I know it has to be for you too!! Can't wait to see her running around. Sounds like she can't wait to get home!!!

God Bless,


----------



## picasso

So glad Dreamer is doing better. Continued prayers from us for a speedy recovery. Enjoy your time with her on Sunday.


----------



## Charlotte

Honk when you go by the Britton Road exit on sunday!

Charlotte


----------



## joyenes

I'm so happy for you that Dreamer is doing better. I know Sunday will seem like an eternity away but use this time to get some much needed rest. Prayers still coming your way for your family and Dreaner. God Bless, Joyce


----------



## C G Minis

So happy to hear she is on the road to recovery.Have a happy day with her on Sunday!!!


----------



## Katiean

I am so glad that she is doing well and looking for the female voices. She misses you. I would be willing to bet she will be looking for you. My Bambi did. She also made faces and stomped her feet every time she heard her vet. The one thing that Bambi never did, and it is what the vets say saved her, was she never quit eating. The vet teches would feed her extra because they thought she was so funny rattling her feed dish as if she was in prison. I hope your baby gets the chance to be as spoiled as mine was.


----------



## Brandi*

Great news!!!!!!! I will be counting the days till Sunday too! I know how hard it must be on you to not be able to see her



When Melody was so sick and in the hospital I was very happy I could go see her every day. Thank you for updating us


----------



## dreaminmini

I'm so happy for you all. I'm glad everything is looking up and hopefully you will have Dreamer home with you soon. She will be very happy to see you Sunday! Give her a kiss and hug from me if you don't mind. Get some sleep while you can...


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant news











Now all our prayers are coming for her speedy recovery. Take the time to get some well earned rest, Sunday is not too far away.

If you do get to the Nationals, I think there should be a big announcement and both of you and Dreamer should have a 'lap of honour' all to yourselves. The applause would be overwhelming I just know!

Hugs for two very special people and a very brave lady.

Anna


----------



## Barbie

More good news!! I'll certainly be here a lot waiting for the next update.

I suspect she is not quite "witih it" and that is the reason for the grouchiness - that and the major surgery she just went through. I'm certain she is really missing you big time and doesn't understand. Sunday will be a big day for you both and hopefully it won't be too long after that that you can make the trip to bring her home.

Try to get caught up on your rest while you can.

Barbie


----------



## CheyAut

I'm so happy to hear surgery went well! Prayers for recovery now!





Jessi


----------



## Kathy2m

Great news you all take care and have a fantastic visit on sunday, Kathy


----------



## A Yankee In NC

I am so happy that Dreamer's surgery went well and am praying for a great recovery for her.

Having you near on Sunday will absolutley help her heal faster!


----------



## Manyspots

what wonderful news that she will be coming home! You all have had many prayers and many new friends! Lavonne


----------



## Basketmiss

Ok I know Sunday seems far off, but it is only a couple days... And when you get to Dreamer you are gonna just (((HUG))) her up til you have to leave!

She is gonna be so happy to see you all!



She knows who LOVES her!





I hope you will take pictures and post for us , we are hungry for Dreamer pix...

I cant wait for her to come home to you.

Missy


----------



## backwoodsnanny

I am so happy to read this this morning but know you must be in agony knowing that she is looking for you but it is a good sign shes fighting and Sunday will make her fight even harder for her people just as her people have fought for her.Sunday is only a couple of days away now so keep on keepin on and get all the rest you can. Prayers for God to continue to hold her in the palm of his hand and make her recovery as short as possible letting her return home to her loving family soon.


----------



## palamino98

Hi from Barrel Horse World forum.

I think by now you realize that there are a few bad apples in the bunch but basicly we all want to see the same thing...that Dreamer be well and home again.

What an ordeal this has been for you and her. I have cried so many times over her in the last week.

She has really touched my heart. We all have bad things happen from time to time but your little Dreamer has seemed to bring the horse community together in a universal way. Now that we are all so attched to her I hope you will pop in to BHW from time to time and give us updates on Dreamer.

I know I, for one, am very attached to that little girl.

Thank you for keeping us all posted and up to date on Dreamer. I am so excited that she is coming home soon. I get goose bumps thinking about it.

Best love and wishes from my family (horses, dogs and cats included) to yours.

I will be praying that God continue to keep his hands on Dreamer. She is a very special little lady.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Theresa please give Dreamer a big hug for all of us when you see her Sunday. Prayers she's healing well, with little or no pain and the vet techs are spoiling her too.

God bless,

Mary


----------



## AppyLover2

Like everyone else I'm absolutely delighted to hear that Dreamer is on the road to recovery. I know it must be terribly hard for you and Art to wait until Sunday to see her.....but what a happy reunion that will be!!

Ummmmm......don't suppose they have cameras in her stall so we could all share your happy moments.

Nahhh.....just wishful thinking, but I'd surely love to be a mouse in the corner (or a fly on the wall)

looking on.


----------



## Contessa

I have been watching this thread everyday for the past week. I am so glad to hear the good news about Dreamer. With your loving care I know she will have a long and happy life, probably spoiled rotten but who cares,right? Your dedication and bond with her is just amazing! Good luck to you and Dreamer!



Tammy


----------



## Sterling

Thats wonderful news that little Dreamer is out of surgery and on her way to recovery!!









Thank you for keeping us updated. Definitely a good way to start a day out! Been thinking about your little girl and keeping her in my thoughts and prayers and will continue to do so. I know your heart misses her so much....Sunday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Margo_C-T

This is my first post on this thread, but I have been following it for several days now...

I want to add my sincere best wishes and warm thoughts for your beloved mare to recover completely and without incident, and to thrive in the future!

I also have to add that, in spite of the FEW who apparently demonstrated an unfeeling, unthinking attitude, my heart is warmed by how many across the spectrum of 'horsey people' show their genuine LOVE AND CARING toward horses by their expressions of support here!

The very best of best wishes,

Margo


----------



## Barbie

Am anxiously waiting for an update on how Dreamer is doing today. I hope she is doing well a day after surgery.

Barbie


----------



## diamonddminis

I am too waiting for a update on Dreamer.



I hope she is doing O.K. I'm praying for her..


----------



## Brandi*

Just thinking of Dreamer and wondering how she is doing



Hope she is recovering well and Theresa, I hope your getting some much needed rest


----------



## rockin r

The vet called at 7:30 pm. Said she is not wanting to do much today, and he is not really pushing her to hard to do so. But tomorrow she will start her therapy. Her appetite is good. She is a stress eater. Most horses won't eat when they are hurting, but she does. She don't want her feed but she can gobble up some hay and munchies! He said her spirt is good and she is alert. We can't wait to see her Sunday. Art said he wants to take the camera so he can take pics of her. I will post them for everyone to see her. We sure miss her. We find ourselves at feeding time sitting in the chairs in her stall while the other mares eat. Strange, we don't seem to remember even going in her stall, we just wind up there. That is where we talk about our day and what tomorrow will bring. TWO MORE DAYS TILL SUNDAY









I will keep you posted as the vet calls. Thanks for asking about her and loving her as we do!!! Art & Theresa


----------



## Brandi*

Great!!!!! Glad to hear she is in good spirits:yeah I will keep checking back for updates


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Wonderful news - what a great way to start my day. It won't be long now until Sunday. Yes, please take pictures of Dreamer for all of us who have grown to love that little mare.[/SIZE]

Have a great day today - I'll be waiting for the next update.

Barbie


----------



## Tammie

What wonderful news!!! I am so very happy that Dreamer is going to recover. I will be keeping you all in my prayers and will be anxiously awaiting further updates.

Tammie~


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear Dreamer is continuing to make good progress.

Just wanted to wish you both all the best for tomorrow's visit. I bet you cant wait. Dreamer is going to be so very pleased to see you. Hoping that you will be allowed to visit regularly to help with her recovery.

Cant wait for an update after your visit tomorrow.

Prayers are continuing.

Anna


----------



## rockin r

The surgeon just called, she is doing fantastic!!!!










She is not fighting against her therapy and she wants to move!! He said they had to slow her down a bit. She is nickering her head off! (She probably ran out of animal crackers and orange slices) We are so excited to go and see her tomorrow. It will be hard to leave her there, but he said if she keeps going like she is, she will come home next weekend!!!! I have alot to do before she comes home, we are going to scrub her stall out and put 8" of new shavings in it for her. Miranda stands in the middle of the pasture and calls for her, she misses her too. We only have 2 hours with her but we will take pics. YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Bonny

That is such great news!


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Wonderful news!! Sounds like she is doing great - thank God!!! Get some sleep tonight and then have a super time with her tomorrow. Be sure and take lots of pictures. [/SIZE]

Can't wait for tomorrow's update!!!

Barbie


----------



## 1BarbaroFan

That's fantastic news! This has been a non-stop worry and I'm really glad that she's doing good. Can't wait for pics too!










Sue


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Thank God this is wonderful news and makes all the prayers and thoughts worth every minute. I am so happy for you and Art. Please God continue to help this little mare in her recovery so that she can return home soon. Have a wonderful visit with her tomorrow but be gentle. Im sure she will be just as excited to be with you as you are to be with her. It will help her healing along dont forget to tell her you are coming back to see her before you leave. I just think they tune into their owners emotions so much more than we realize and if you tell her she will have that to work toward. I know it sounds crazy but have seen it happen. Ask Bonnie she will tell you let Dreamer know that everyone is praying for her and we all believe in her. What a tough little mare. Good for her. You go Dreamer!!!!!!


----------



## barnbum

I have goosebumps and a happy heart for a horse and a woman I've never met.


----------



## Magic

I'm so happy for you, what a relief to hear that Dreamer is recovering! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Gena

Praise God Dreamer is doing so well!!! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## REO

Don't forget, you said you'd give her a hug and a treat from me!


----------



## albahurst

This is great news, for sure! Have a wonderful visit tomorrow!

Peggy


----------



## eagles ring farm

bet she can't wait to see you tomorrow even more than you can't wait

enjoy your short reunion, I'll bet it will make everyones day


----------



## dreaminmini

It's fantastic she is doing so well!!! Have a great time tomorrow. You may only have to wait a short while after that before she is back home.



I have lots of admiration for that strong little girl. You go Dreamer!!! Show 'em!!!


----------



## Brandi*

WOO HOO!!!!! GREAT NEWS!!!! Can't wait for an update after you go visit her


----------



## Kathy2m

Awesome news! Have a great visit today, Kathy


----------



## WeeOkie

Unfortunately my son had to make a flying trip to Oakridge this morning at 4:00 to take a mare with a bad dystocia (head and 4 legs presented). The mare made it so far. They got the b/w pinto filly out.

Anyway, he came home saying that there was a really pretty black mini there I said oh, that's Dreamer. He said she was moving around really good. When I get to pick up Dede, maybe I will get to see her. Good luck, nice visit this afternoon with her, Theresa and Art.

Rita


----------



## rockin r

WeeOkie said:


> Unfortunately my son had to make a flying trip to Oakridge this morning at 4:00 to take a mare with a bad dystocia (head and 4 legs presented). The mare made it so far. They got the b/w pinto filly out.
> 
> Anyway, he came home saying that there was a really pretty black mini there I said oh, that's Dreamer. He said she was moving around really good. When I get to pick up Dede, maybe I will get to see her. Good luck, nice visit this afternoon with her, Theresa and Art.
> 
> Rita


I am so sorry for you, your mare and your loss..:{ We will be there at 2:30-3:00. I hope that we will get to see you! We were up at 6am looking at each other smiling!


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=10pt]Have a great trip and visit - please give Dreamer a hug for me (with everyone who wants you to give her a hug you'll have to stay all night). Bet you're so excited!!![/SIZE]

Barbie


----------

